# Ist Windenergie grün?



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. November 2019)

*Ist Windenergie grün?*

Die Fakten:

- Weltweite Abholzung zugunsten von Windrädern
- Herstellung von Windrädern verschlingt Seltene Erden
- Windräder töten Vögel und Insekten und Meerestiere
- Windräder schleudern Eisteile auf ihre Umgebung
- Windradlärm nervt und ist vielleicht schädlich
- Windradfirmen kassieren ab.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7jzKMVFUcJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Warum einen extra Thread?

Hätte man das nicht hier posten können: Anthropogener Klimawandel mit kleiner Erklärung ?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Die Suche hat nichts ergeben, also hier ist das neue Thema. Nicht flennen, mitmachen!


----------



## yingtao (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Wenn man so an die Sache geht ist natürlich keine Energieproduktion "grün", da z.B. immer selten Erden für die Energiespeicherung benötigt werden. Wie "grün" die Energie am Ende wirklich ist kommt auch stark auf die Nutzungsdauer an. Bei Photovoltaik z.B. sind erst die letzten paar Generationen an Panels wirklich "grün", da sie über den kompletten Lebenszyklus (Produktion, Nutzung, Entsorgung) mehr Treibhausgase pro Watt einsparen als über den Lebenszyklus erzeugt wurde. Bei älteren Panels gibt es z.B. das Problem dass das verwendete Harz zum vergießen der Zellen sich durch die UV Einstrahlung verfärbt und dann weniger Energie über den Lebenszyklus produziert wird.

Was Windräder angeht muss man meines Wissen nach noch abwarten wie die durchschnittliche Energieerzeugung über den Lebenszyklus ausschaut. Ich sehe Windräder aber ein wenig kritisch, da wie richtig gesagt wurde viele Wälder dafür abgeholzt werden und die Lärmbelastung z.B. auch Tiere aus Wäldern vertreibt.

Gute Arten der Energiegewinnung sind meiner Meinung nach Photovoltaik, da aktuelle Panels Treibhausgase einsparen können, Gaskraftwerke die mit Biogas betrieben werden, da diese eine sehr hohe Effizienz besitzen (es bleibt aber das Problem der Beschaffung der Biomasse für die Gasproduktion) und natürlich die Atomkraft, die ungeschlagen in der Betrachtung Energieerzeugung zu Treibhausgasproduktion ist. Dort gibt es nur das relativ hohe Gefahrenpotential und die Frage der Endlagerung.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Der Trend geht ja in Richtung E-Autos und mit solchen wird der Strombedarf drastisch steigen. Da muß man sich fragen, wie grün Wind- und Sonnenenergie selbst unter den günstigsten Bedingungen sein können, ob nicht die Kernenergie die einzige hinreichende Quelle übrhaupt ist. Neben Autos muß man auch an Wohnungen denken, die ja auch Öl oder Gas brauchen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Das ganze Gejammere um Klimaschutz, Ökö und Bio geht mir so auf den Zeiger. Alle Möchtgerngrüne versuchen ihr Gewissen mit abstrusen Taten zu erleichtern.
Wir haben keine Energieproblem, außer die hausgemachten. Wenn ITER in einigen Jahren ans Netz geht wirds erst richtig lustig in der Energiewirtschaft. Strom wird brutalst billig und keinen wird es mehr interessieren, ob ne Glühbirne 60W oder 7W verbraucht. Was folgt, ist der Tod von Wind -und Wasserkraft. Auch bei der E-Mobilität setzt man aufs falsche Pferd. Hier ist Wasserstoff ganz klar zu präferieren.
Lieber sollten die Menschen sich Gedanken ums "Podden" machen, Müllvermeidung, Artenschutz, Abschaffung von Monokulturen und verlässliche Kennzeichnung von Lebensmitteln.
Unsere Politiker "treiben im wieder eine neue Sau durchs Dorf". Windkraft ist bei dem steigendem Energibedarf der dritten Welt bestimmt keine Lösung.
Bin sehr gespannt, wie es weiter gehen wird.
Gruß T.


----------



## BojackHorseman (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Fakten:
> 
> - Weltweite Abholzung zugunsten von Windrädern
> - Herstellung von Windrädern verschlingt Seltene Erden
> ...



Ziemlich viele steile Schlagworte... komisch dass die 2019 immer noch fallen.

Windräder sind grün. Full stop.

Energetisch amortisieren sie sich nach 3-12 Monaten. Inklusive der Betonfundamente und Produktion und der Installation.

Die Stellfläche für ein Windrad ist gering im Vergleich zur CO2-Einsparung. Auf einem Hektar Nutzwald stehen etwa 600 Fichten. Eine 80 Jahre alte Fichte hat zirka 900 Kilogramm CO2 gespart, wenn man sie zu Bauholz macht. Machen wir es leichter und sagen 1 Tonne. Das wären dann 600 Tonnen CO2 pro Hektar. Ein Windrad braucht 0,6 Hektar. Ein einziges Windrad spart im Jahr 1.200 Tonnen CO2.

Also etwa doppelt so viel CO2 IM JAHR wie ein Hektar Wald in 80-100 JAHREN. Die Sauerstoffproduktion ist hier völlig nebensächlich. Es ist also durchaus sinnvoll, ökologisch arme Nutzwälder als Standorte für Windräder zu nutzen. Vor allem wenn andere Gebiete renaturiert werden und hier wären Moore der wichtigste Faktor für Biodiversität. Ein Wald sieht schön aus, ist ökologisch aber oft ärmer als eine moderne Kleingartensparte, wo mehr Wuchs erlaubt ist.

Zum Thema Vogelschredder oder Insektenvernichter... dieser Punkt hat sich als absolut irrelevant herausgestellt. Jedes Jahr sterben um den Faktor 100 mal mehr Vögel an Hauswänden. Um den Faktor 1.000 mehr durch Kohle- und Ölindustrie. Für den Großteil unserer Insekten und Nistvögel spielen sie ohnehin kaum eine Rolle, da diese nicht in der Höhe unterwegs sind.

Was für Eisteile meinst Du?

Die Lautstärke moderner Windanlagen die ihre Rotorblätter an den Wind anstellen können, ist weitaus geringer als die von Straßenlärm. 

Ein Problem bleibt die Entsorgung. Wenn man allerdings die 400.000 Tonnen Müll der kommenden Jahre durch auslaufende Altanlagen  gegen die 18 Millionen Tonnen Müll jährlich setzt, die von uns Deutschen produziert wird, relativiert sich das Problem.

Windradfirmen kassieren ab... im letzten Jahr wurden durch die Blockadehaltung vor allem der Süddeutschen insgesamt 29 (neunundzwanzig) Windräder zugebaut. Wo also machen die Kasse? Deutschland fährt die Windkraftenergie grad an die Wand. Bei Solar war das klar. Solaranlagen kann man in einer besseren Garage bauen. Windräder sind HighTech.


----------



## compisucher (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Muss man differenzieren:


- Weltweite Abholzung zugunsten von Windrädern
Eher nicht, weil Windräder in der Regel auf Freiflächen (z. B. Verwirblungsthema, Windströmungen usw.) oder auf unbewaldeten Anhöhen errichtet werden.
Der Flächenfraß zu ungunsten des Waldes des normalen Baus, sei es Gewerbe oder Wohnen, ist ungleich größer.
Der absolute Flächenbedarf ist wiederum für die relativ geringe Energieausbeute eher hoch.

- Herstellung von Windrädern verschlingt Seltene Erden
Eher die Folgeindustrie in Form von evtl. benötigen Stromspeicher bzw. die Elektronik hierzu.
Allerdings benötigt z. B. ein stinknormaler Diesel/Benziner auf Grund Starterbatterie, Leiterplatten, Relais, Anlasser usw. bereits auch schon ca. 70% jener seltenen Erden, die ein vergleichbarer Stromer benötigt.
Somit ist alles relativ und die Produktion von seltenen Erden nimmt mit Sicherheit nicht ab, wenn die Windräder verschwinden.

Am effektivsten wäre das Verbot von Smartphones = ca. derzeit 90% weltweiter Verbrauch von seltenen Erden.

- Windräder töten Vögel und Insekten und Meerestiere
Ja, der Eingriff in die Fauna betrifft primär Insekten, allerdings ist jede offene Stromfreileitung deutlich schädlicher. Ist aber ein relevantes Thema.


- Windräder schleudern Eisteile auf ihre Umgebung
Nun ja, zumindest in D. gibt es hierzu Regelungen, wo sich Personen in der Nähe von Windrädern aufhalten dürfen.
Dass sich die Wenigsten daran halten, ist dann eher ein persönliches Problem.
Und dass hin und wieder weidendes Viech darunter getroffen wird, ist sehr wahrscheinlich, aber es hinterfragt ja auch kaum einer, wie qualvoll die Kuh bei einem 7,99 €/kg Braten gestorben ist...

- Windradlärm nervt und ist vielleicht schädlich
Das Nerven kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht langfristig unter einem Windrad gewohnt habe.
Sicherlich ist es so und habe es selbst schon erlebt, dass so ein wirklich großes Windrad (so ein 100 m Teil) einen kaum hörbaren, aber wahrnehmbaren Ton, gefühlt irgendwo deutlich unter 100 Hz abgibt.
In wie fern dies schädlich ist, ist zweifellos in der Diskussion, aber wissenschaftlich (noch) nicht erwiesen.

- Windradfirmen kassieren ab.
Schlechtestes Argument, Windräder werfen nur wenig Marge ab.
Dein lokaler Stromanbieter, der evtl. noch ein Kohlekraftwerk betreibt, macht mit dem gleichen Invest ca. 20x mehr Gewinn.


Bei der Windenergie betrachte ich eher kritisch, das das Invest sehr groß ist und die gewonnen Energie relativ klein ist.

Bei regenerativen Energien, die aus natürlicher, kinetischer Energie gewonnen wird, sehe ich Wasserkraft (sehr effizient, aber kaum mehr ausbaubar) oder Gezeitenkraftwerke (höchst effizient aber technisch sehr komplex) als die bessere Alternativen an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Ja, und, ist das ein Problem?

Willst Du ohne Strom leben oder was sind deine besseren Alternativen? Es reicht nicht zu sagen, dass eine Technik negative Auswirkungen hat. Die Vergifungen durch Abgase aus Kohlekraftwerken sind verheerend, Kernkraftwerke erzeugen unbeherrschbaren Abfall, Gaskraftwerke immer noch riesige Mengen CO2.

Vögel passen sich an. Das Vogelsterben liegt am Insektensterben und an der Nichtbejagung der Rabenvögel, die Nester rauben. Seltene Erden haben wir genug und sie werden nicht verschlungen, daraus werden Magneten gebaut, die sich nicht verbrauchen und rezykelt werden. "Windlärm" ist gut, wenn man sich Beschallung durch Straßen und Luftverkehr anschaut. Das ist so absurd. Und ja, Windkraftanlagenbetreiber versuchen Renditen zu bekommen. Die liegen aber sehr tief, da gibt es merklich lukrativere Investitionen und genug Betreiber sind inzwischen pleite.

Du solltest Du einfach besser informieren und nicht den entstellenden Darstellungen eines Möchtegerndokumentators glauben, der schon oft genug des Betruges überführt wurde. Es ist ein Extremnaturschützer. Dem ist das Wohl des Menschen völlig egal.

Was willst Du uns jetzt sagen? Es zeigt nur, dass Du nicht verstehst, was Du Dir anschaust, es nicht in einen sinnvoll bewertenden Kontext bringen kannst und in einen Thema ohne irgendeine Basis für eine Diskussion provozieren willst.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Wenn ITER in einigen Jahren ans Netz geht  wirds erst richtig lustig in der Energiewirtschaft. Strom wird brutalst  billig.


Der war gut. Fusionskraftwerke werden das 2-3fache von modernen Kernkraftwerken kosten und damit Strom um die 30 Cent/kwh produzieren. Neue Kernlkraftwerke brauchen 10 Cent/kwh zum rentablen Betrieb. Ja, wirklich, brutalst billig. Und wenn die Leute in 50 Jahren, also dem frühesten Einsatzzeitpunkt von Fusionskraftwerken

Eine sinnvolle Lösung sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Ziemlich viele steile Schlagworte... komisch dass die 2019 immer noch fallen.
> 
> Windräder sind grün. Full stop.
> 
> ...


Der Typ sagt was anderes. Die Natur wird abgeschafft für Windräder und Solaranlagen - im Namen der Natur. Und wie sparen die Windräder CO2? Man könnte auch ein paar Atomkraftwerke bauen! Die Sparen noch mehr CO2!
In Südkorea wurden allein 2018 1,3 Millionen Bäume gefällt!

2 million trees cut down to make way for solar panels in 3 years: lawmaker - The Korea Herald

Das ist brachialer Raubbau an der Natur und muß sofort beendet werden. Windkraft und Sonnenenergie können nur zum Strommix beitragen, ihn nicht ausmachen, das ist Wahnsinn. Für Atommüll kommen Lösungen, Endlager werden nicht mehr benötigt:
Neues Atommuell-Trennverfahren: Ein Neustart fuer die Endlager-Debatte? - Sputnik Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Für Atommüll kommen Lösungen, Endlager werden nicht mehr benötigt:
> Neues Atommuell-Trennverfahren: Ein Neustart fuer die Endlager-Debatte? - Sputnik Deutschland



Den Quatsch glaubst du?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Den Quatsch glaubst du?


Du hast wahrschinlich Sputnik gehesen und daraus deine Schlußfolgerung gezogen.
Ich schlage vor, du liest das erstmal.


----------



## BojackHorseman (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Der Typ sagt was anderes. Die Natur wird abgeschafft für Windräder und Solaranlagen - im Namen der Natur. Und wie sparen die Windräder CO2? Man könnte auch ein paar Atomkraftwerke bauen! Die Sparen noch mehr CO2!
> In Südkorea wurden allein 2018 1,3 Millionen Bäume gefällt!
> 
> 2 million trees cut down to make way for solar panels in 3 years: lawmaker - The Korea Herald
> ...



Andreas Kieling ist kein Wissenschaftler, sondern ein Typ der durch die Gegend wandert und Leuten in Vorträgen und Büchern die Dinge erzählt, die sie hören wollen. Seine Klientel sind die Gegner von Windkraft und Solarenergie, die aber Atomkraft, Kohle und Öl genauso schlecht finden. Kurz gesagt: Traumtänzer.

Was jedem, der sich mal zehn Minuten mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat, auffallen muss, Kieling appelliert immer nur an die Gefühle. Fakten, Zahlen, Daten bringt er nie.

Warum? Weil diese so überdeutlich für die Erneuerbaren sprechen, dass sein Geschäftsmodell zusammenfällt.


Ich demonstriere das mal anhand Deines Südkorea-Beispiels:

Du wirfst eine Zahl von 1,3 MILLIONEN !!!!! in den Raum. Schauen wir mal nach... Südkorea ist zu 60 Prozent bewaldet. Deutschland nur zu 33. Deutschland ist 3,5 mal so groß wie Südkorea. Rate mal, wie viele Bäume in Deutschland stehen? 100 Millionen, 1 Milliarde, 10 Milliarden?  Es sind 90 MILLIARDEN. 90.000.000.000! Selbst wenn Südkorea von der Bewaldungsstruktur nicht mit Deutschland vergleichbar ist, weil dort viel Bambus und niedrigere Bäume wachsen, ist es absolut sicher, dass 1.300.000 Bäume absolut nichts im Vergleich zum ökologischen Sparpotenzial der Solaranlagen sind.

Wie viel Wald gibt es in Deutschland: Zahlen und Fakten
https://knoema.de/atlas/Republik-Korea/topics/Landnutzung/Fläche/Waldfläche


----------



## taks (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Den Quatsch glaubst du?


Hört sich noch sehr nach Zukunft an. Aber zumindest andere Alternativen gibt es: BN-Reaktor – Wikipedia


----------



## BojackHorseman (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Schnelle Brüter sind bisher nur ein Fiebertraum der Wissenschaftler. In der Theorie klingt das wunderbar ausgereift, alle praktischen Versuche haben aber gezeigt, dass die Reaktionen nicht wie geplant ablaufen.
Die inhärente Sicherheit, die das Ziel ist, kann mit heute vorhandenen Materialien nicht gewährleistet werden.

Dein eigener Link sagt dann auch sehr richtig, dass die beiden technisch führenden Nationen für atomare Energie, Frankreich und Japan, schon mal das Natriumkonzept aufgegeben haben. Russland verfolgt diese Strategie nur weiter, weil Atomenergie neben anderen Bodenschätzen der einzige Exportschlager ist. Russland baut unter anderem Reaktoren in der Türkei und Indien. Zudem ist Russland riesig, beinahe doppelt so groß wie Nummer zwei. Die können es sich leisten, wenn ein paar Tausend Quadratkilometer für 10.000 Jahre unbewohnbar werden.


Leider ist diesbezüglich ziemlich viel Unsinn im Umlauf. Fusionsenergie sollte seit 30 Jahren verfügbar sein. Dabei gab es erst vor 20 Jahren Supercomputer, die überhaupt schnell genug waren, um die Berechnungen für die Konstruktion des Stellarator durchzuführen. Was heute gebaut wird, ist riesig, kostenintensiv und wird wahrscheinlich weiterhin nur Grundlagenforschung ermöglichen.

Windenergie und Solarenergie müssen zwei Standpfeiler werden. Wenn nicht die unrühmliche Politik wäre. Die erste Amtshandlung von US-Präsident Ronald Reagan, der als Schauspieler Cowboys und Soldaten verkörperte, war es die von seinem demokratischen Vorgänger auf dem Dach des White House installierten Solarpanele abmontieren zu lassen. Weil er mit texanischen Ölmillionen ins Amt gehievt wurde. In Deutschland kann man die Blockade heute im Museum in Sinsheim besichtigen. Der Schriftzug SINSHEIM steht dort auf dem Rotorblatt der ersten Großen Windenergieanlage, kurz Growian. Die damals ab 1976 wissentlich unter Führung der BRD-Regierung fehlerhaft konstruiert wurde, um den Menschen zu beweisen dass es sich um eine technische Sackgasse handelt. Growian – Wikipedia

Heute wissen wir, die Erdölriesen wussten bereits Anfang der 80er mit absoluter Sicherheit, der Mensch verursacht den Klimawandel durch das Verbrennen fossiler Brennstoffe. Und dennoch entschied man sich, alles zu unternehmen um die Menschen zu belügen. Die Studie wurde weggeschlossen, bis es niemand mehr leugnen konnte.

Exxon sagte CO2-Gehalt der Atmosphaere fuer 2019 genau voraus - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich kann nur jedem mal empfehlen, diese Studie zu lesen. Es ist echt erschreckend. Alles was dort im Konjunktiv bei möglichen Folgen steht, ist exakt so eingetroffen. Als Wissenschaftler träumt man von solchen Ergebnissen, oder wie hier wohl eher alpträumt.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



taks schrieb:


> Hört sich noch sehr nach Zukunft an. Aber zumindest andere Alternativen gibt es: BN-Reaktor – Wikipedia



Ja, auch so ein quatsch. 
Energie aus Kernspaltung zieht halt Radioaktivität mit sich. Egal wie man das dreht und wendet.


----------



## BojackHorseman (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Das ganze Gejammere um Klimaschutz, Ökö und Bio geht mir so auf den Zeiger. Alle Möchtgerngrüne versuchen ihr Gewissen mit abstrusen Taten zu erleichtern.
> Wir haben keine Energieproblem, außer die hausgemachten. Wenn ITER in einigen Jahren ans Netz geht wirds erst richtig lustig in der Energiewirtschaft. Strom wird brutalst billig und keinen wird es mehr interessieren, ob ne Glühbirne 60W oder 7W verbraucht. Was folgt, ist der Tod von Wind -und Wasserkraft. Auch bei der E-Mobilität setzt man aufs falsche Pferd. Hier ist Wasserstoff ganz klar zu präferieren.
> Lieber sollten die Menschen sich Gedanken ums "Podden" machen, Müllvermeidung, Artenschutz, Abschaffung von Monokulturen und verlässliche Kennzeichnung von Lebensmitteln.
> Unsere Politiker "treiben im wieder eine neue Sau durchs Dorf". Windkraft ist bei dem steigendem Energibedarf der dritten Welt bestimmt keine Lösung.
> ...



Meine Güte, jemand der absolut keine Ahnung vom Thema hat, setzt alles auf ITER.

Das Ding ist konzipiert, um maximal die Energie zu erzeugen, die man reinsteckt. Da geht es um Forschung. Was nach ITER kommt, soll mal einen Überschuss produzieren. Wir reden hier von 2050... wenn es jemals funktioniert. 2050 gilt aber schon als absoluter Notstopp, damit wir bis Ende 2100 keine vier Grad Erderwärmung haben.

Das Forum hier heißt zwar nur PCGH, aber soviel absolute Unwissenheit tut weh. Das trifft ebenfalls auf yingtao zu, der keinerlei Ahnung von Solarzellen oder Windkraft hat, aber mit sich einfärbendem Harz oder ungewissen Produktionsfähigkeiten von Windrädern fabuliert. Also eigentlich Lügen verbreitet, die seit zehn Jahren voll und ganz zerstört wurden.

Wasserstoff ist aufgrund seines miserablen Wirkungsgrad und seiner Abhängigkeit von Platin nur bei LKW eine Alternative. Sonst ist es einfach absoluter Unsinn, mit einer schweren Brennstoffzelle eine Elektrobatterie zu laden, anstatt direkt eine Elektrobatterie.

Zumal Akkutechnologie im Moment im Monatstakt immense Fortschritte macht, während Wasserstoff seit zehn Jahren auf der Stelle tritt. Japan setzt zwar auf Wasserstoff, hat aber eine ganz andere Infrastruktur mit wenigen Megacities und einer sehr dünnen dörflichen Struktur.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



> Ist Windenergie grün?


Mal abgesehen davon das die Windräder am ende ihrer Laufzeit Sondermüll sind....ein Teil häufig abgeschaltet werden muss... und Wochen bis Monate ungenutzt rumstehen..... Und Windräder die sollen, aber nicht Produzieren dürfen, mit Verbrennungsmotorkraft angetrieben werden. 
abgesehen von diesen Aspekten---Natürlich sind die Grün"!" Und wenn nicht von Umwelt wegen her, dann doch wenigstens der Sockel in Abstufungen.


----------



## BojackHorseman (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das die Windräder am ende ihrer Laufzeit Sondermüll sind....ein Teil häufig abgeschaltet werden muss... und Wochen bis Monate ungenutzt rumstehen..... Und Windräder die sollen, aber nicht Produzieren dürfen, mit Verbrennungsmotorkraft angetrieben werden.
> abgesehen von diesen Aspekten---Natürlich sind die Grün"!" Und wenn nicht von Umwelt wegen her, dann doch wenigstens der Sockel in Abstufungen.



Was für ein Stuss. Sorry, sowas hab ich vor 15 Jahren zuletzt gelesen und schon damals war es absoluter Blödsinn.

Die Rotorblätter sind Müll, aber kein Sondermüll. Sie sind nach heutigem Stand nicht recyclebar. Was aber auf alle Verbundstoffe zutrifft und unbedingt angegangen werden muss.

Die Säulen, Motorgehäuse und der gesamte Rotor sind leicht recyclebar, da sie aus Stahl und anderen leicht wiederverwendbaren Materialien bestehen. Was die Fundamente angeht, muss für jedes Windrad eine Reserve von 1 Million Euro für den Rückbau hinterlegt sein. In der Regel wird entschieden, ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist, da Windstandorte nicht vergehen, wenn ein Windrad zurückgebaut wird.

Windräder werden mit Verbrennungsmotoren angetrieben, damit sie nicht still stehen? Ich weiß gar nicht, was ich da antworten soll, ohne beleidigend zu werden. „Du lügst“, ist noch die freundlichste Antwort.

Es gibt nur sehr wenige Windräder mit vertikalem Rotor, die eine Anlaufgeschwindigkeit benötigen und einen Elektromotor zum Anlaufbetrieb haben. Das sind die Dinger, die gern in SciFi-Spielen und -Filmen gezeigt werden, weil sie fancy aussehen. Sie sind aber energetisch so weit hinter den horizontalen Windrotorrädern, dass sie nirgendwo auf der Welt im großen Maße eingesetzt werden. Allerdings wird überall an dem Design geforscht, weil idiotischerweise Menschen das fancy-futuristische Design eher akzeptieren würden. Obwohl sie wesentlich weniger Strom produzieren, sehr viel wartungsanfälliger, viel lauter und äußerst anfällig gegen Windböen sind.

Lange Stillstandzeiten kamen in der Vergangenheit vor, weil der Ausbau wichtiger war als die Wartung. Zumal der Zusammenschluss und Übernahme der Anbieter untereinander zu komplexen Verpflichtungen der Firmen mit ihren Auftraggebern untereinander geführt hat. Sie sind aber die absolute Ausnahme. Stillstand durch Wartung ist ohnehin selten. In aller Regel wird diese durch verschmutzte oder ausgefallene Sensoren eingeleitet, ohne dass ein schwerwiegender Defekt vorliegt.

Ein stehendes Windrad in einem Windpark ist übrigens kein Beinbruch, weil es die Windverschattung reduziert, die vor allem in älteren Parks nicht immer korrekt berechnet wurde. Es wär natürlich toll, wenn die Dinger sich ständig drehen. Man mag gar nicht glauben, dass wir das Land der Ingenieure sein sollen und so viele Leute alles daran setzen, unsere Führungsrolle in dieser Technologie zu zerstören.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Andreas Kieling ist kein Wissenschaftler, sondern ein Typ der durch die Gegend wandert und Leuten in Vorträgen und Büchern die Dinge erzählt, die sie hören wollen. Seine Klientel sind die Gegner von Windkraft und Solarenergie, die aber Atomkraft, Kohle und Öl genauso schlecht finden. Kurz gesagt: Traumtänzer.
> 
> Was jedem, der sich mal zehn Minuten mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat, auffallen muss, Kieling appelliert immer nur an die Gefühle. Fakten, Zahlen, Daten bringt er nie.
> 
> ...


Und wer hat die bei der letzten "Inventur" gezählt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Fakten:
> 
> - Weltweite Abholzung zugunsten von Windrädern
> - Herstellung von Windrädern verschlingt Seltene Erden
> ...



Wo kommen denn jetzt die Fakten? Ich sehe nur Märchen.
- Abholzung: Führt kaum jemand "zugunsten" von Windrädern durch, sondern in der Regel zugunsten des eigenen Geldbeutels. Kostet schließlich Geld, es sei denn, man kann das Holz verkaufen... Einige Bundesländer erlauben auch sehr bereitwillig Einschlag "wegen WKA-Bau" in geschützten Flächen, verweigern umgekehrt aber die Aufstellung WKAs außerhalb von Waldgebieten. Wenn man es wirklich darauf anlegen würde, müsste man Anlagen bis 1-2 MW sogar komplett unter Nutzung von Forstwegen und Hubschraubern errichten können, nur die Einzelteile der (sinnvolleren) 5+ MW Kaliber erfordern zwingend große Schneisen für Fahrstraßen, wie sie in Deutschland so gern gebaut werden. Auch diese sind aber in einem Nutzwald, und wir haben nicht soviele hochgeschütze Nationalparks, kein zusätzliches ökologisches Problem, wenn sie später wieder rückgebaut werden, denn die Bäume fällt man so oder so nach einer gewissen Zeit. "Grün" musst du an dem Punkt ohnehin differenzieren: Meinst du Klima- oder Umweltschutz? Bäume wachsen zu lassen und sie dann zu fällen ist 1A-Klimaschutz, aber ökologisch *******.
- Seltene Erden: Braucht jeder kompakte, effiziente Generator und ein etwas größerer, weniger leistungsfähiger kann auch ohne Auskommen. Hat als nichts mit WKA ja/nein zu tun, was man verbaut und der Einsatz geht auch zurück.
- Autos, Züge, Stromleitungen und Katzen töten auch Vögel und Insekten. In der Liste sind WKAs der am wenigsten schädliche Punkt, auch wenn das ein guter Grund ist, sie nicht ausgerechnet in Naturschutzgebieten aufzustellen, wohin die letztern Vertreter einer seltenen Art zurückgedrängt wurden. Aber siehe oben: Das ist kein WKA-Problem, sondern ein Problem der Raumplanung. Weder will da jemand bevorzugt bauen noch sollte Arten darauf beschränkt sein. Nur weil man Natur UND WKAs ÜBERALL anders zerstört/verhindert, kommt es zu diesem Konflikt auf den letzten paar m². Meerestiere profitieren in Deutschland übrigens von Offshore-WKAs, weil die Fundamente wertvolles Hartsubstrat den regelmäßig umgepflügten Schlammacker namens Nordsee bringen. Und der Lärm im Betrieb ist, bei vernünftiger Konstruktion, deutlich geringer als durch den Schiffsverkehr. Nur einige Bauverfahren sind inakzeptabel (und trotzdem nicht verboten), aber keineswegs unvermeidbar. (nur halt billiger und bequemer)
- Wolken schleudern auch Eisteile auf ihre Umgebung. Gehäufte Fälle von Eisschlag durch Windräder wäre mir nicht bekannt. Ohne feuchte Luft nahe am Gefrierpunkt (also optimale Hagelbedingungen) bildet sich auch an einer WKA kein Eis.
- Lärm nervt immer und ist immer schädlich. WKAs sind aber ziemlich leise. Selbst ein großer Windpark lärmt meiner Erfahrung nach in 100-200 m wesentlich weniger, als eine Ausfallstraße in 20 m Entfernung. Aber an letzterer gibt es aus Sicht deutscher Autofahrer und vor allem "im Grünen"-Leber rein gar nichts zu ändern, da kann man in 5 m Entfernung daneben doch super toll wohnen (wenn man ein armer Arsch ohne viel Kohle ist), also sehe ich kein Problem damit, WKAs "50 m" nördlich von Einfamilienhäuser aufzubauen. "Das ist doch kein Lärm"...
(Richtung Osten, Westen und zum Teil auch Süden muss man größere Abstände wegen Schattenschlag einhalten. Da stimme ich den Gegnern zu.)
- Mich kassieren Strom-Großverbraucher, Kohlegrubenbetreiber und mit meilenweitem Vorsprung AKW-Eigentümer ab. Über WKA-Bauer kann ich mich dagegen nicht beklagen, da machst du wohl was falsch.
Oder diffamierst einfach der Provokation willen. In der Erwartung, dass es für Appelle an vernünftiges Verhalten eh viel zu spät ist, rate ich dir diesbezüglich wenigstens die Forenregeln zu lesen, ehe sie dir als Hausaufgabe aufgetragen werden.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Wir haben keine Energieproblem, außer die hausgemachten. Wenn ITER in einigen Jahren ans Netz geht wirds erst richtig lustig in der Energiewirtschaft. Strom wird brutalst billig und keinen wird es mehr interessieren, ob ne Glühbirne 60W oder 7W verbraucht.



Und wieso sollte das sein? Werden zufällig in dem gleichen Moment, in dem ein Kraftwerk mit 50 € Baukosten pro Watt Peakleistung (Windkraft: <1 €, teilweise 50 Cent), 15 Minuten maximaler Laufzeit (Windkraft: 15 Jahre) und einer Verfügbarkeit von vielleicht 0,1% (Windkraft: 15-25%) "ans Netz geht", europaweit dutzende große Windparks eingeweiht, endlich alle geeigneten Dächer mit Solarzellen bestückt und die vorhanden Einsparmöglichkeiten beim Verbrauch umgesetzt, oder hat es irgend einen anderen Grund, dass zufällig zeitgleich mit dem Anlaufen des ITERs die Strompreise sinken?




taks schrieb:


> Hört sich noch sehr nach Zukunft an. Aber zumindest andere Alternativen gibt es: BN-Reaktor – Wikipedia



Mag sich wie Zukunft anhören, ist aber Vergangenheit. Die Grundideen gibt es seit den 50ern, die Hochphase entsprechender Projekte war Mitte der 80er. Dummerweise ist so etwas nuklear extrem unsicher, hochkomplex und schadensanfällig im Betrieb, ein extremes Profilierungsrisiko, eigentlich sogar schon eine Profiliierungsgarantie für die Verbreitung von Atomwaffen und vor allen Dingen: Schweine teuer. Selbst auf dem "was wohl passiert, wenn ich einen RMBK ein bisschen schneller Regel?"-Sicherheitsniveau der 80er schon, heute kannst du deinen Atommüll auch von Kaninchen vergraben lassen und den Strom mit Hamster erzeugen und kämst immer noch billiger weg. Iirc hatten die Franzosen den Superphenix in den 0er Jahren noch mal angeschmissen um zu gucken, ob sich nicht doch eine Lösung für ihr riesen Problem mit bereits aufgelaufenen hochradioaktivem Müll ergibt oder wenigstens für die Unmassen an Plutonium, dass rumliegt, aber ich habe keine Erfolgsmeldung gehört. Wie viele andere Techniken einer Nuklear-Utopie (z.B. atomgetriebene Flugzeuge) ist so etwas zwar technisch machbar und theoretisch toll, in der Praxis aber einfach die wesentlich schlechtere Idee. Noch schlechter als Fusionskraft und die steht in etwa auf einer Stufe mit 50-Euro-Scheinen zum Zigaretten anzünden. (s.o.)


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo kommen denn jetzt die Fakten? Ich sehe nur Märchen.
> - Abholzung: Führt kaum jemand "zugunsten" von Windrädern durch, sondern in der Regel zugunsten des eigenen Geldbeutels. Kostet schließlich Geld, es sei denn, man kann das Holz verkaufen... Einige Bundesländer erlauben auch sehr bereitwillig Einschlag "wegen WKA-Bau" in geschützten Flächen, verweigern umgekehrt aber die Aufstellung WKAs außerhalb von Waldgebieten. Wenn man es wirklich darauf anlegen würde, müsste man Anlagen bis 1-2 MW sogar komplett unter Nutzung von Forstwegen und Hubschraubern errichten können, nur die Einzelteile der (sinnvolleren) 5+ MW Kaliber erfordern zwingend große Schneisen für Fahrstraßen, wie sie in Deutschland so gern gebaut werden. Auch diese sind aber in einem Nutzwald, und wir haben nicht soviele hochgeschütze Nationalparks, kein zusätzliches ökologisches Problem, wenn sie später wieder rückgebaut werden, denn die Bäume fällt man so oder so nach einer gewissen Zeit. "Grün" musst du an dem Punkt ohnehin differenzieren: Meinst du Klima- oder Umweltschutz? Bäume wachsen zu lassen und sie dann zu fällen ist 1A-Klimaschutz, aber ökologisch *******.
> - Seltene Erden: Braucht jeder kompakte, effiziente Generator und ein etwas größerer, weniger leistungsfähiger kann auch ohne Auskommen. Hat als nichts mit WKA ja/nein zu tun, was man verbaut und der Einsatz geht auch zurück.
> - Autos, Züge, Stromleitungen und Katzen töten auch Vögel und Insekten. In der Liste sind WKAs der am wenigsten schädliche Punkt, auch wenn das ein guter Grund ist, sie nicht ausgerechnet in Naturschutzgebieten aufzustellen, wohin die letztern Vertreter einer seltenen Art zurückgedrängt wurden. Aber siehe oben: Das ist kein WKA-Problem, sondern ein Problem der Raumplanung. Weder will da jemand bevorzugt bauen noch sollte Arten darauf beschränkt sein. Nur weil man Natur UND WKAs ÜBERALL anders zerstört/verhindert, kommt es zu diesem Konflikt auf den letzten paar m². Meerestiere profitieren in Deutschland übrigens von Offshore-WKAs, weil die Fundamente wertvolles Hartsubstrat den regelmäßig umgepflügten Schlammacker namens Nordsee bringen. Und der Lärm im Betrieb ist, bei vernünftiger Konstruktion, deutlich geringer als durch den Schiffsverkehr. Nur einige Bauverfahren sind inakzeptabel (und trotzdem nicht verboten), aber keineswegs unvermeidbar. (nur halt billiger und bequemer)
> ...


Selbst wenn alle deine Punkte zutreffen, und das mag Auslegungssache sein, macht das Aufstellen von massenhaft Windrädern keinen Sinn. Und die Dummen sind wir (du, ich zahl nur 40 € im Monat), zahlen wir uns doch dumm und dämlich:
Strompreise 2020: Neuer Rekord in Sicht - COMPUTER BILD

Außerdem ist bisher niemand auf die Punkte E-Mobilität und E-Heizung eingegangen (in Frankreich heizen z.B. 70 % der Haushalte mit Strom).
Und was verstößt gegen die Forenregeln? Fakten, die du negierst?


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Selbst wenn alle deine Punkte zutreffen, und das mag Auslegungssache sein, macht das Aufstellen von massenhaft Windrädern keinen Sinn.


Also lieber Atommüll, der noch 1000+ strahlt und für den es immernoch kein Endlager gibt?

Dass die Bundesregierung übrigens keine sinnvolle Energiewende hinbekommt, können übrigens die Windräder nichts.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Ja, dann lieber Atommüll.  Neue Verfahren werden ihn verwertbar machen. Irgendwo muß der Strom herkommen und bevor der Müll in unseren Lungen landet, kann man ihn in Fässer verstauen. Ein paar Gaskraftwerke werden wir aber auch brauchen, weil sich mit ihnen die Stromerzeugung regulieren läßt.
Und nein, die Windräder sind nicht schuld. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aF8bet-ld48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

...und wohin mit den Fässern?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und wohin mit den Fässern?


Woher soll ich das wissen. Sollen sie halt endlich ein Endlager errichten. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Das Problem haben wir jetzt so oder so...


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Ich hätte lieber ein Windrad in meinem Garten, als ein Fass voll Cäsium-137.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Falls das Video jetzt Beweisen soll das da Wald Abgeholzt wurde für Wkas. Dann informiere dich mal welches Land das ist und wieviel Wald die Haben. Bevor du dich weiter Lächerlich machst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Selbst wenn alle deine Punkte zutreffen, und das mag Auslegungssache sein, macht das Aufstellen von massenhaft Windrädern keinen Sinn. Und die Dummen sind wir (du, ich zahl nur 40 € im Monat), zahlen wir uns doch dumm und dämlich:
> Strompreise 2020: Neuer Rekord in Sicht - COMPUTER BILD
> 
> Außerdem ist bisher niemand auf die Punkte E-Mobilität und E-Heizung eingegangen (in Frankreich heizen z.B. 70 % der Haushalte mit Strom).
> Und was verstößt gegen die Forenregeln? Fakten, die du negierst?


Du schmeißt Dummfug in den Raum und klagst andere an, sie hätten keine Fakten.

Aber gut, wer Bildzeitung und deren Derivate liest, mag einfache ja/nein Antworten.
Warum ist unserer Strom teuer? Was meinst Du? Wenn Du 30 Cent bezahlst, liegt das 
daran, ob dreckiger Kohlestrom für 2 Cent hergestellt wird oder sauberer Windstrom
für 8 Cent? Oder liegt es an ganz anderen Kosten? Na, kleiner Padawan, was haben sie
verstanden? Kleiner Tip zur Beurteilung der EEG Umlage:
Merit-Order – Wikipedia

Warum sollte man auch immer auf alles eingehen. Und ja, zusammen mit E-Mobilität
und Wärmepumpen haben stochastische Stromerzeuger umso mehr Sinn, weil sich
die Verbraucher an den zur Verfügung gestellte Energie anpassen können.  Man kann
sie zur passiven Netzstabilisierung nutzen. Man muss es nur wollen.

Hast Du die Forenregeln schon mal gelesen? Dein Eingangsbeitrag erfüllt die Mindest-
bedingungen  nicht einmal im Ansatz. Hier ist nicht das Bild- oder Weltforum. 

3.1. .... Der Startbeitrag sollte einen Diskussionsansatz sowie für diesen  benötigte Informationen/Informationsquellen enthalten  ....
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=showrules

Es ist nicht zu ertragen ...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber ein Windrad in meinem Garten, als ein Fass voll Cäsium-137.


_Muß_ ja nicht jemandes Garten sein 




Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Falls das Video jetzt Beweisen soll das da Wald Abgeholzt wurde für Wkas. Dann informiere dich mal welches Land das ist und wieviel Wald die Haben. Bevor du dich weiter Lächerlich machst.


Nö, das Windradvideo bezog sich auf meinen letzten Satz. In Syrien hilft es, den Strombedarf zu decken. Da ist nach Jahren des Krieges die Stromproduktion im Keller, Strom wird oder wurde teils rationiert. Eine dezentrale Stromversorgung wird angestrebt und staatlich gefördert.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du schmeißt Dummfug in den Raum und klagst andere an, sie hätten keine Fakten.
> 
> Aber gut, wer Bildzeitung und deren Derivate liest, mag einfache ja/nein Antworten.
> Warum ist unserer Strom teuer? Was meinst Du? Wenn Du 30 Cent bezahlst, liegt das
> ...


Daß du Angaben und Quelle nicht akzeptierst, ist nicht mein Problem. Ist etwas falsch, lasse ich mich gerne korrigieren, aber nicht auf die Art und Weise. Ihr wollt einen nur mundtot machen.
Der Strompreis besteht nur zu 25 % aus dem eigentlichen Strom, Punkt:
Strompreis Zusammensetzung 2019 - StromAuskunft.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Daß du Angaben und Quelle nicht akzeptierst, ist nicht mein Problem.


Du weißt scheinbar nicht, was "Fakten" sind, oder? Hier geht es um eine Einzelmeinung. 



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ist etwas falsch, lasse ich mich gerne korrigieren, aber nicht auf die Art und Weise und schon gar nicht in einem mit hochtrabenden Fachwörtern gespickten Legasthenikerdeutsch.


Es geht um die Form Deines Eingangsbeitrages. Du stellst nichts zur Diskussion. Du haust
ein Youtubevideo heraus und faselst etwas von Fakten.

Ich will mit Dir gar nicht diskutieren, das wäre Zeitverschwendung.  Es wäre nur schön, 
wenn Du in Zukunft die Forenregeln beachten würdest.


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Man könnte mit Windrädern nicht nur ein Problem lösen.
Ein Offshorepark mit mehreren zehntausend Windkraftnalgen könnte nicht nur Strom für Millionen von Haushalten liefern, sondern auch einen Hurrikan ausbremsen.
Somit bliebe z.B. den Südstaatlern in Amerika ein erneutes Katrina erspart. Aber nein, Windräder sind ja grundsätzlich doof...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Man könnte mit Windrädern nicht nur ein Problem lösen.
> Ein Offshorepark mit mehreren zehntausend Windkraftnalgen könnte nicht  nur Strom für Millionen von Haushalten liefern, sondern auch einen  Hurrikan ausbremsen.
> Somit bliebe z.B. den Südstaatlern in Amerika ein erneutes Katrina  erspart. Aber nein, Windräder sind ja grundsätzlich doof...


Ja und wenn der Hurricane da durch den Off-Shore Park fegt, dann nimmt  der die Windräder nicht mit, nein, dann erzeugen sie sogar noch 100 x  mehr Strom und gleichzeitig besiegen sie den Sturm!




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hier geht es um eine Einzelmeinung.


So ist es immer.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Du stellst nichts zur Diskussion.


Doch. Steht im Titel.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich will mit Dir gar nicht diskutieren, das wäre Zeitverschwendung.


Dann lass es, anstatt hier Theorien über Forenregeln aufzustellen, weil der der echte Umweltschützer nicht passt.


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ja und wenn der Hurricane da durch den Off-Shore Park fegt, dann nimmt  der die Windräder nicht mit, nein, dann erzeugen sie sogar noch 100 x  mehr Strom und gleichzeitig besiegen sie den Sturm!


Genügend Windräder hätten die Sturmflut bei Katrina um bis zu 79% reduziert.
Durch einen Rückkopplungseffekt werden die Wellen gesenkt und das Sturmtief abgemildert. Das senkt nach und nach die Gesamtgeschwindigkeit des Hurrkans. Da wäre ab einem gewissen Punkt nichts mehr "durchgefegt", wenn die schnelleren Winde am Rande des Sturms verlangsamt werden. Natürlich bräucht es dafür einen riesigen Offshorepark. Aber Ölbohrinseln werden ja auch gebaut.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Genügend Windräder hätten die Sturmflut bei Katrina um bis zu 79% reduziert.
> Durch einen Rückkopplungseffekt werden die Wellen gesenkt und das Sturmtief abgemildert. Das senkt nach und nach die Gesamtgeschwindigkeit des Hurrkans. Da wäre ab einem gewissen Punkt nichts mehr "durchgefegt", wenn die schnelleren Winde am Rande des Sturms verlangsamt werden. Natürlich bräucht es dafür einen riesigen Offshorepark. Aber Ölbohrinseln werden ja auch gebaut.


Was ich weiß, ist, daß so ein Sturm sich über Wasser "auflädt". Der trifft dann mit vollem Bums auf die Windräder, von denen nichts überbleibt. Eine Bohrinsel würde wohl auch massiven Schaden nehmen, bis zu Zerstörung.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ja, dann lieber Atommüll.  Neue Verfahren werden ihn verwertbar machen. Irgendwo muß der Strom herkommen und bevor der Müll in unseren Lungen landet, kann man ihn in Fässer verstauen.



Du willst ein Lager finden, wo man den Kram die nächsten 1 Million Jahre lagern will?
Die Amerikaner haben mal auf Grönland Atomversuche gemacht und haben sich gesagt, dass der Kram eh unter ewigem Eis liegen bleiben wird.
Blöd ist nur, dass das "ewige Eis" gerade schmilzt. Dumm gelaufen.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Was ich weiß, ist, daß so ein Sturm sich über Wasser "auflädt". Der trifft dann mit vollem Bums auf die Windräder, von denen nichts überbleibt. Eine Bohrinsel würde wohl auch massiven Schaden nehmen, bis zu Zerstörung.



Der Vorteil ist, dass die Windräder die Energie des Windes ja nutzen. Der Hurrican verliert also an Energie, das sich die Windkraftanlagen holen.
Dazu kommt, dass sie auch noch als Wellenbrecher fungieren.
Mangrovenwälder wären zwar besser als Küstenschutz geeignet -- aber man kann halt nicht alles haben.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst ein Lager finden, wo man den Kram die nächsten 1 Million Jahre lagern will?
> Die Amerikaner haben mal auf Grönland Atomversuche gemacht und haben sich gesagt, dass der Kram eh unter ewigem Eis liegen bleiben wird.
> Blöd ist nur, dass das "ewige Eis" gerade schmilzt. Dumm gelaufen.


Wie gesagt, wir brauchen sowieso schon so ein Lager. Alle Maßnahmen sind zu spät. Deswegen spielt es absolut keine Rolle mehr. Es kommen Verfahren, die die Strahlung auf 500 Jahre verkürzen oder das aus dem Artikel, welchen ich hier verlinkt habe. 1 Million Jahre wirds nicht dauern.





Threshold schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist, dass die Windräder die Energie des Windes ja nutzen. Der Hurrican verliert also an Energie, das sich die Windkraftanlagen holen.
> Dazu kommt, dass sie auch noch als Wellenbrecher fungieren.
> Mangrovenwälder wären zwar besser als Küstenschutz geeignet -- aber man kann halt nicht alles haben.


Nein! Wenn der Wind ein bisschen kräftiger pustet, schalten sich die Windräder ab um keinen Schaden zu nehmen. Wenn so ein Hurricane kommt, fliegen die Windräder weg, so einfach ist das. Dem Sturm ist es auch egal, ob die Dinger als Wellenbrecher funktionieren, er nimmt seine Kraft aus der Temperatur des Wassers und günstigen Wetterbedingungen. Je wärmer das Wasser, desto stärker der Sturm. Über Land verbraucht er dann seine Kraft.
Zumindest die Blätter dürften den Sturm nicht überleben und genützt hat es dann nichts, es gibt nur zusätzlich einen massiven Stromausfall und die Notwendigkeit, die Dinger zu reparieren.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wir brauchen sowieso schon so ein Lager. Alle Maßnahmen sind zu spät. Deswegen spielt es absolut keine Rolle mehr. Es kommen Verfahren, die die Strahlung auf 500 Jahre verkürzen oder das aus dem Artikel, welchen ich hier verlinkt habe. 1 Million Jahre wirds nicht dauern.



Nö, es gibt kein Verfahren. Physik ist nun mal Physik.
Genauso wenig wird man ein Verfahren entwickeln können, mit dem man CO2 in Kohlenstoff und Sauerstoff spalten kann und dabei Geld verdient.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Nein! Wenn der Wind ein bisschen kräftiger pustet, schalten sich die Windräder ab um keinen Schaden zu nehmen. Wenn so ein Hurricane kommt, fliegen die Windräder weg, so einfach ist das. Dem Sturm ist es auch egal, ob die Dinger als Wellenbrecher funktionieren, er nimmt seine Kraft aus der Temperatur des Wassers und günstigen Wetterbedingungen. Je wärmer das Wasser, desto stärker der Sturm. Über Land verbraucht er dann seine Kraft.
> Zumindest die Blätter dürften den Sturm nicht überleben und genützt hat es dann nichts, es gibt nur zusätzlich einen massiven Stromausfall und die Notwendigkeit, die Dinger zu reparieren.



Hast du mal einen Link, der zeigt, wo Windräder zerstört werden?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, es gibt kein Verfahren. Physik ist nun mal Physik.
> Genauso wenig wird man ein Verfahren entwickeln können, mit dem man CO2 in Kohlenstoff und Sauerstoff spalten kann und dabei Geld verdient.


Doch, alles in der Mache.





Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link, der zeigt, wo Windräder zerstört werden?


Foto: Sturm zerstoert Windrad - WetterTicker - WetterOnline

Sieht toll aus? Dann stell es dir mal nach einem Hurricane vor.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Dir ist die funktionsweise eines Wellenbrechers bekannt?
Nicht anders würden riesige Offshoreparks wirken. 
Natürlich werden welche kaputt sein aber das wäre günstiger zu reparieren als ein Hurricane der durch ne Amerikanische HolzStadt zieht.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Ein Hurricane besteht aber nicht aus Wellen 
Er entsteht, wenn warme Luft nach oben schießt und kalte nach unten.


----------



## Adi1 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Ohne geeignete Strompuffer kann man kein Industrieland zuverlässig mit Energie versorgen.

Und grün ist kein industriell hergestelltes Produkt,
immer werden neue Ressourcen benötigt.


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ein Hurricane besteht aber nicht aus Wellen
> Er entsteht, wenn warme Luft nach oben schießt und kalte nach unten.


Genau darum geht es ja.
Genügend Windräder verlangsamen die schnellen Winde am äußeren Rand es Wirbelsturms; dadurch werden die Wellenhöhen im Meer gesenkt und der Transport warmer Luft ins innere des Wirbelsturms gehemmt. Das Sturmtief wird abgemildert und die Windgeschwindigkeiten des gesamten Hurrkans sinken.

Das ist kein feuchter Traum irgend' welcher Umweltschützer, sondern wurde bereits in der Tat wissenschaftlich erörtert: https://www.handelsblatt.com/technik/das-technologie-update/energie/schutz-vor-hurrikans-mega-windpark-mit-78-000-windraedern/9546362-2.html?ticket=ST-9781389-VpQp4aNGsltiHi5wgt2E-ap5


----------



## BojackHorseman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Und wer hat die bei der letzten "Inventur" gezählt?



Jede Stadt und Gemeinde führt ein Baumregister. "Grüne" Städte wie Leipzig und Berlin führen neben einem Stadtbaumregister auch Pläne, wo Bäume fehlen und gepflanzt werden müssten oder könnten. Interessant hierbei zu erwähnen, Bäume sind gar nicht mal so gut für das Stadtklima, da sie zwar Wasser verdunsten, aber Luftströme blockieren. Berlin ist beispielsweise allein aufgrund des Flugfelds Tempelhof um 2-3 Grad kühler als vergleichbare Großstädte.

Zudem lässt sich der Anteil an Nutzwald in Deutschland sehr leicht bestimmen, da es forstwirtschaftliche Pläne dafür geben muss. Wir sind hier in Deutschland, wir verwandeln unseren Wald gern in Aktenberge.

Aus diesen Plänen ergeben sich für jede Baumart bestimmte Pflanzdichten. In Deutschland sind das für die meisten Laubbäume etwa 400 Bäume pro Hektar, für Nadelbäume 600 Bäume. Ein interessanter Gegenwert? In der DDR wurden aufgrund der Knappheit von Kautschuk und Bauholz zum Teil 10.000 Kiefern pro Hektar gepflanzt. Vor allem in der Brandenburger Steppe mit ihren kieselsauren Böden. Ein Baum pro qm. Die meisten dieser Wälder wurden natürlich aufgrund des fehlenden Bedarfs in den letzten 30 Jahren vollkommen ausgedünnt oder sind in den letzten Jahren dem Borkenkäfer zum Opfer gefallen.

Nicht zuletzt existieren Satellitenaufnahmen und Computerprogramme, die Zählungen vornehmen und mit den Daten abgleichen. Fun fact, in Deutschland wächst die Waldfläche. Einmal auf natürlichem Weg, das andere mal auf statistischem, da die Satellitenauswertung wesentlich genauer ist und Deutschland mehr Bäume bescheinigte, weil tatsächlich alle Waldflächen erfasst werden, über die es aufgrund der Topographie nur Schätzwerte "vom Boden aus" gab.

Mir ist irgendwie nicht ganz klar, wie jemand wie Du offensichtlich so wenig Wissen über ein Thema hat, aber soviel Meinung. Das ist ungesund für jede Diskussion.


----------



## BojackHorseman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Man könnte mit Windrädern nicht nur ein Problem lösen.
> Ein Offshorepark mit mehreren zehntausend Windkraftnalgen könnte nicht nur Strom für Millionen von Haushalten liefern, sondern auch einen Hurrikan ausbremsen.
> Somit bliebe z.B. den Südstaatlern in Amerika ein erneutes Katrina erspart. Aber nein, Windräder sind ja grundsätzlich doof...





Two-Face schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es ja.
> Genügend Windräder verlangsamen die schnellen Winde am äußeren Rand es Wirbelsturms; dadurch werden die Wellenhöhen im Meer gesenkt und der Transport warmer Luft ins innere des Wirbelsturms gehemmt. Das Sturmtief wird abgemildert und die Windgeschwindigkeiten des gesamten Hurrkans sinken.
> 
> Das ist kein feuchter Traum irgend' welcher Umweltschützer, sondern wurde bereits in der Tat wissenschaftlich erörtert: https://www.handelsblatt.com/technik/das-technologie-update/energie/schutz-vor-hurrikans-mega-windpark-mit-78-000-windraedern/9546362-2.html?ticket=ST-9781389-VpQp4aNGsltiHi5wgt2E-ap5



Windräder bremsen tatsächlich den Wind aus.

Tja, was Hurrikanes angeht... ein Hurrikane der Kategorie 4 wandelt in seiner rund vierwöchigen Lebensdauer so viel Energie um, wie die gesamte Menschheit in einem gesamten Jahr produziert.

Windräder gegen Hurrikanes kannst du also vergessen. Es würde allerdings helfen, nicht weiter fossiles CO2 in die Atmosphäre zu blasen und die Meere weiter aufzuheizen. Das verstärkt nämlich Hurrikanes. Insofern haben Windräder schon einen Einfluss, nur eben nicht als physikalische Barriere, sondern indem sie den Verbrauch von fossilen Energieträgern verlangsamen.

Ich kann Dir nur nahelegen, das Handelsblatt bei solchen Geschichten bestenfalls als Kaminanzünder zu nutzen. Deren Redaktion ist bekannt, jeden gesponserten Unsinn zu veröffentlichen um Klicks zu generieren.

Schon allein die Zahlen die dort genannt werden... 153 Milliarden für einen Windpark. Zumal Sandy nur so zerstörerisch war, weil drei sehr unwahrscheinliche Ereignisse eintrafen. Flut, zudem bei Vollmond, wo der Tidenhub am stärksten ist. Und eine ungewöhnliche Bahn von Sandy, der das Wasser sehr langsam und stetig über die Stauanlagen bzw. die flachen Landzungen trieb.

Man kann natürlich solche Sachen simulieren. Viel sinnvoller wäre es die Milliarden zu nutzen, um die natürlichen Marschländer zu renaturieren. Was viele nicht wissen ist, in den USA bekommt man immer Versicherungen gegen Sturmschäden. Sie sind vom Staat gedeckelt. Wenn es dein Haus wegspült, zahlt der Staat 100 Prozent. Wenn es sein muss, mehrmals im Jahr. John Oliver hat dazu ein ganzen Segment gemacht. Eigentlich erstaunlich, ein Land was eine Allgemeine Krankenversicherung mehrheitlich für Sozialismus hält, hat kein Problem damit die Idiotie einiger Menschen voll und ganz zu alimentieren.

Nein, das Ziel der Zukunft muss es sein, mit der Natur zu leben. Nicht sie zu beherrschen. Letzteres hat uns nämlich genau an diesen Punkt hier geführt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Dir ist die funktionsweise eines Wellenbrechers bekannt?
> Nicht anders würden riesige Offshoreparks wirken.
> Natürlich werden welche kaputt sein aber das wäre günstiger zu reparieren als ein Hurricane der durch ne Amerikanische HolzStadt zieht.


Da kann man auch einen Wald pflanzen


----------



## LastManStanding (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Was für ein Stuss. Sorry, sowas hab ich vor 15 Jahren zuletzt gelesen und schon damals war es absoluter Blödsinn.
> 
> Die Rotorblätter sind Müll, aber kein Sondermüll. Sie sind nach heutigem Stand nicht recyclebar. Was aber auf alle Verbundstoffe zutrifft und unbedingt angegangen werden muss.
> 
> ...




".....Die Rotorblätter sind Müll, aber kein Sondermüll. Sie sind nach heutigem Stand nicht recyclebar..." Nicht Brennbar nicht Recyclebar, Verrottet nicht. Aber es hat sich in DE ja schon einer gefunden der es in Beton weiterverarbeitet das heißt Wir verschieben das Problem auf dann wenn der Beton abgebrochen wird....Und Recyclebar ist es wenn es verbaut ist auch nicht. Egal wer es könnte.

Wie mit dem Aspest und Phenolen früher ein Wunder. Heute die Hölle... WIR verpacken jede Wagen Ladung mit Asbest in Säcken in Mulden und auflieger mit Masken und Anzügen ab ins Ruhrgebiet auf die Sonderdeponie. Der LKW Fahrer braucht nichts weiter machen als dort abzukippen dann kommt der große Lader oder Raupe und schiebt die Säcke auf einen Großen haufen macht sie platt die zerfetzten Kunstoffsäcke bleiben übriegens gleich mit drin! Und da liegt er dann der "Sondermüll" wartend auf jemand der mal was draus macht. 
Seit um etwa 1984 ist in DE kein "Teer" mehr zu verbauen, auch nicht im Asphalt weil sie aber nicht wissen was damit zu machen ist mit dem Bauschutt, und es kein Sondermüll bleiben soll, Verarbeiten sie es in Produkten die etwas Lascher sind in den Richtlinien. Und schon ist der Sondermüll Status nur noch ein Böser Traum


Hast Du denn schon mal so ein Ding mit gebaut? Sprich Fundamente und Betonbauarbeiten,Leitungsverlegung, Häufigen Kontakt mit Betreibern, und auch die Demontage??? Wir/ich schon!

Lass uns das lieber hier und jetzt unterbrechen. Ich bin ja nur ein "Lügner" der sich vor Fremden im völlig gleichgültigen Menschen Profilieren möchte.... Wenn du schon jetzt sprachlos bist ohne beleidigung nach deiner Wortwahl, worte suchst. 
Du hat Recht Ich meine Ruhe. Du weißt gaaaanz genau bescheid dir kann man nix vor machen, du Harter Hund.


bla..bla..-blacklist


----------



## BojackHorseman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> ".....Die Rotorblätter sind Müll, aber kein Sondermüll. Sie sind nach heutigem Stand nicht recyclebar..." Nicht Brennbar nicht Recyclebar, Verrottet nicht. Aber es hat sich in DE ja schon einer gefunden der es in Beton weiterverarbeitet das heißt Wir verschieben das Problem auf dann wenn der Beton abgebrochen wird....Und Recyclebar ist es wenn es verbaut ist auch nicht. Egal wer es könnte.
> 
> Wie mit dem Aspest und Phenolen früher ein Wunder. Heute die Hölle... WIR verpacken jede Wagen Ladung mit Asbest in Säcken in Mulden und auflieger mit Masken und Anzügen ab ins Ruhrgebiet auf die Sonderdeponie. Der LKW Fahrer braucht nichts weiter machen als dort abzukippen dann kommt der große Lader oder Raupe und schiebt die Säcke auf einen Großen haufen macht sie platt die zerfetzten Kunstoffsäcke bleiben übriegens gleich mit drin! Und da liegt er dann der "Sondermüll" wartend auf jemand der mal was draus macht.
> Seit um etwa 1984 ist in DE kein "Teer" mehr zu verbauen, auch nicht im Asphalt weil sie aber nicht wissen was damit zu machen ist mit dem Bauschutt, und es kein Sondermüll bleiben soll, Verarbeiten sie es in Produkten die etwas Lascher sind in den Richtlinien. Und schon ist der Sondermüll Status nur noch ein Böser Traum
> ...



Ja Ja, die Blacklist. Kleinkinder stecken sich Finger in die Ohren und singen Lalalalala, "erwachsene" Menschen hingegen verbannen abweichende Meinungen aus ihrer eigenen Echokammer.

Einer meiner besten Freunde baut und wartet Windräder. Es wird dich vielleicht wundern, dass mein ältester Freund von den Dingern hingegen umstellt ist und wir zu Dritt immer rege Diskussionen darüber führen. Ich habe dich übrigens als Lügner bezeichnet, weil du behauptest Windräder müssten bei Flaute mittels Verbrennungsmotor bewegt werden. Das ist nunmal nicht nur falsch, sondern eine Lüge. Da du selbst Windräder gebaut hast, habe ich der Lüge überführt, weil du ganz sicher keinen Verbrenner in ein Windrad eingebaut hast. Btw. Ja, ich hab selbst schon ein Windrad besichtigt und bin bis oben auf das Gehäuse gestiegen.

Was zum Henker hat Asbest mit Windrädern zu tun? Die Rotorblätter sind definitiv ein Problem durch die Verbundstoffe. Der Gesetzgeber könnte das natürlich regeln, indem für diese Sachen verpflichtend eine recyclingfähige Endform verpflichtend gemacht wird. Dann kannst du aber die Industrie gleich schließen, weil kein anderer Mitbewerber in Ländern produziert, wo das Vorschrift ist.

Das gilt übrigens nicht allein für Rotorblätter. Sondern auch für die Millionen Boote da draußen, die aus Verbundmaterialien konstruiert werden. Oder Autoteile. Oder moderne Flugzeugrümpfe, die nicht mehr aus Vollaluminium gefertigt werden.


----------



## BojackHorseman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Da kann man auch einen Mangrovenwald pflanzen



*fixed it for you

In Südostasien, wo einige der größten Städte vom steigenden Meeresspiegel einerseits bedroht werden; und durch das massive Gewicht der Bauwerke andererseits jedes Jahr mehr Versinken, gibt es kleine, zarte Pflänzen von Umweltbewegungen, die Mangrovenwälder als natürliches Bollwerk gegen Überflutungen renaturieren wollen. Mangroven halten nämlich Sand und Boden und verlagern die Küstenlinie Richtung Ozean.

Gleichzeitig schwächen sie sowohl die Gezeiten, als auch Wetterereignisse ab. Hierzu zählen die Winde, die Wasser in die Städte drücken.

Venedig an der Adria hat keine Mangroven. Der derzeitige Südost-Wind hingegen führte zu den heftigsten Überschwemmungen seit den 60ern. Übrigens keine Ausnahme. Für Venedig existieren Aufzeichnungen seit 1932. Von 20 der schwersten Hochwasser, fallen 10 auf die letzten 15 Jahre. Quasi analog zu den heißesten Jahren seit Wetteraufzeichung ab 1850, wo zehn der heißesten Jahre (und Sommer) in den letzten zwölf Jahren auftraten.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ja, dann lieber Atommüll.  Neue Verfahren werden ihn verwertbar machen. Irgendwo muß der Strom herkommen und bevor der Müll in unseren Lungen landet, kann man ihn in Fässer verstauen.



Und wer weiß in 1000 Jahren noch wo die Fässer verstaut sind?
Also diese Thematik ist doch ziemlich eindeutig, die erneuerbaren Energien sind wenn überhaupt die einzig naheliegende Lösung um langfristig den CO2 Ausstoß zu senken und die paar Vögel die bei den Windrädern sterben, bzw der Wald der dafür evtl. abgeholzt wird, stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu den Umweltschädigungen der Atomkraft oder der Kohleindustrie etc..pp.


----------



## BojackHorseman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Eine Sache sollte man erwähnen. Alpha- und Beta-Strahler sind kein großes Problem. Eine Ziegelwand reicht schon, um sie fast völlig abzuschirmen. Gamma-Strahler sind viel gefährlicher, aber auch zu handhaben. Das größte Problem ist, radioaktiver Abfall ist fernab seiner Strahlungseigenschaften hochgiftig. Beim Einlagern ist Strahlung ein Thema, was man der Öffentlichkeit als Problem verkauft, dabei ist sie das gar nicht. Sondern die extreme Toxizität bei oraler Einnahme.

Tschernobyls Strahlung war hoch, wirklich problematisch war hingegen, dass die Sowjetunion die oberen Bodenschichten einfach untergepflügt hat, anstatt den Boden abzutragen und für 10.000 Jahre auf einer Halde mit undurchdringlicher Barriere zu lagern. Die Isotope wanderten so in die Nahrung und führten zu einer deutlich messbaren Steigerung der Krebsraten vor allem bei Kindern.

Kernenergie ist deshalb keine sichere Technologie, weil die gefährlichen Stoffe beim Abbau frei werden. Zumal sich Uran dummerweise oft auch in Begleitung anderer gefährlicher Stoffe findet. Im Vergleich zu einem anderen Rohstoff, verblasst Uran hingegen... Braunkohle. Die enthält hohe Mengen an Quecksilber, die bei der Verbrennung dummerweise noch in seiner gefährlichsten Form (gasförmig) freiwerden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Eine Sache sollte man erwähnen. Alpha- und Beta-Strahler sind kein großes Problem. Eine Ziegelwand reicht schon, um sie fast völlig abzuschirmen.


Und wie bekommt man den Ziegelstein zwischen eingeatmetem Staub und Lungenbläschen?
 Nein, nein, Alpha und Beta Strahler sind reichlich gefährlich, insbesondere in der Nahrung.


----------



## Sparanus (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wie bekommt man den Ziegelstein zwischen eingeatmetem Staub und Lungenbläschen?
> Nein, nein, Alpha und Beta Strahler sind reichlich gefährlich, insbesondere in der Nahrung.


Ja aber die hast du ohne Unfälle eher selten auf deiner Nahrung.

Du gehörst nicht zu den Usern die Fakenews posten, schön, aber Fakten die absolut nicht zum Kontext passen helfen halt auch niemanden.


----------



## BojackHorseman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wie bekommt man den Ziegelstein zwischen eingeatmetem Staub und Lungenbläschen?
> Nein, nein, Alpha und Beta Strahler sind reichlich gefährlich, insbesondere in der Nahrung.



Wie Sparanus richtig interpretierte:



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber die hast du ohne Unfälle eher selten auf deiner Nahrung.



Physikalisch sind Alpha- und Beta-Strahler bei korrekter Handhabung nicht sonderlich gefährlich, wenn sie in fester Form vorkommen. Das ist auch der Ansatz für ein Endlager. Diese Strahlungsquellen durch genug Materialien einzuschließen, damit die Strahlung sie nicht zersetzt bevor sie jemand ausbuddelt, oder sie schlimmstenfalls in das Grundwasser sickert.

Gamma-Strahlung hingegen ist weitaus gefährlicher. Alphastrahler können mit einem Blatt Papier abgeschirmt werden. Betastrahler mit einer Lage Stahl. Betastrahlung reicht auch nur etwa acht Meter weit. Gammastrahler hingegen brauchen dicke Abschirmungen, weil sie die molekulare Struktur zerstören und hunderte Meter weit reichen. Die Tschernobyl-Serie von HBO zeigt das sehr gut. Genug Beton und ein paar hundert Meter weiter ist Strahlung gar nicht mal das Thema. Die nicht-betroffenen Reaktoren von Tschernobyl lieferten trotz des GAU weiter Strom. Wenn nicht klitzekleinste Bestandteile reichen würden, um Krebs zu verursachen, weil der Mensch Strahlungsquellen nicht ausscheidet.

In der DDR sind sehr viele Bergleute gestorben, die Uran in „der Wismut“ abgebaut haben. Weil die Schutzmaßnahmen absolut unzureichend waren.

Am Ende ist Kernspaltung nur eine extrem teure Form, um Wasser heiß zu machen. Sie kann nur eine Übergangstechnologie sein, vor allem weil Dinge wie Transmutation (Umwandlung von einem Element in ein anderes) bisher physikalisch so unwahrscheinlich sind wie Anti-Schwerkraft oder Lichtschwerter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Genügend Windräder hätten die Sturmflut bei Katrina um bis zu 79% reduziert.
> Durch einen Rückkopplungseffekt werden die Wellen gesenkt und das Sturmtief abgemildert. Das senkt nach und nach die Gesamtgeschwindigkeit des Hurrkans. Da wäre ab einem gewissen Punkt nichts mehr "durchgefegt", wenn die schnelleren Winde am Rande des Sturms verlangsamt werden. Natürlich bräucht es dafür einen riesigen Offshorepark. Aber Ölbohrinseln werden ja auch gebaut.



Hast du nähere Informationen zur Abschwächung des Sturmtiefs?
(Die der Flutwelle ist mir klar, da die Windräder den Fetch effektiv verringern. Aber ich dachte bislang, dass die Luftbewegung einfach in höhere Schichten ausweicht und dort unverändert stakr strömt. Windräder können schließlich den Druckunterschied nicht aus der Athmosphäre nehmen und blockieren auch nur einen winzigen Teil des untersten Abschnitts des möglichen Strömungsquerschnitts.)




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Eine Bohrinsel würde wohl auch massiven Schaden nehmen, bis zu Zerstörung.



Da du ausführliche Darstellungen von Fakten ohnehin ignorierst/bei deinem Tempo noch mehrere Monate zur Aufarbeitung des bereits gesagten brauchen würdest (an dieser Stelle sei erneut auf die Forenregeln verwiesen), erinnere ich daran, dass der Golf von Mexico a) einer der Zyklonreichsten Regionen der Welt ist und b) eines der am intensivsten und längsten Offshore erschlossenen Ölfördergebiete der Welt enthält.





BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Was zum Henker hat Asbest mit Windrädern zu tun? Die Rotorblätter sind definitiv ein Problem durch die Verbundstoffe. Der Gesetzgeber könnte das natürlich regeln, indem für diese Sachen verpflichtend eine recyclingfähige Endform verpflichtend gemacht wird. Dann kannst du aber die Industrie gleich schließen, weil kein anderer Mitbewerber in Ländern produziert, wo das Vorschrift ist.
> 
> Das gilt übrigens nicht allein für Rotorblätter. Sondern auch für die Millionen Boote da draußen, die aus Verbundmaterialien konstruiert werden. Oder Autoteile. Oder moderne Flugzeugrümpfe, die nicht mehr aus Vollaluminium gefertigt werden.



Das Problem ist relativ. Man kann GFK und KFK zwar nicht recyclen, aber, im Gegensatz zu einer weiteren Lüge des anwesenden Faktenignoranten, verbrennen. Bei KFK bleibt gar nichts übrig und bei GFK Zuschlagstoffe, die ohnehin für die Zementproduktion genutzt werden. Da wir den ohnehin brauchen, liegen die Defizite eher bei der Organisation der Verwertung, den gerade kleinere Teile werden der nicht flächendeckend zu geführt (aber Rotorblätter sind alles andere als klein). Insgesamt ist das ein rein energetisches Problem, denn die Fasern zu recyclen wäre viel effizienter als sie zu verbrennen und parallel neue Herzustellen. Aber solange es dafür noch kein geeignetes Verfahren gibt, bleibt nur der Blick auf die Gesamtbilanz - und so eine WKA erzeugt weitaus mehr saubere Energie als für ihre Baumaterialien benötigt wird.

Ärgerlich ist unter diesem Gesichtspunkt aber der Abbau mittelalter Anlagen, weil diese beim herrschenden akuten Mangel an Neubauflächen und den hohen Lohnnebenkosten und sonstigen Abgaben nicht genug Gewinn einbringen. Da werden voll funktionsfähige WKAs, die man einfach weiterlaufen lassen könnte, vernichtet und ihre Bestandteile können eben nicht einmal effizient in neue Anlagen fließen.




BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Physikalisch sind Alpha- und Beta-Strahler bei korrekter Handhabung nicht sonderlich gefährlich, wenn sie in fester Form vorkommen. Das ist auch der Ansatz für ein Endlager. Diese Strahlungsquellen durch genug Materialien einzuschließen, damit die Strahlung sie nicht zersetzt bevor sie jemand ausbuddelt, oder sie schlimmstenfalls in das Grundwasser sickert.
> 
> Gamma-Strahlung hingegen ist weitaus gefährlicher. Alphastrahler können mit einem Blatt Papier abgeschirmt werden. Betastrahler mit einer Lage Stahl. Betastrahlung reicht auch nur etwa acht Meter weit. Gammastrahler hingegen brauchen dicke Abschirmungen, weil sie die molekulare Struktur zerstören und hunderte Meter weit reichen. Die Tschernobyl-Serie von HBO zeigt das sehr gut. Genug Beton und ein paar hundert Meter weiter ist Strahlung gar nicht mal das Thema. Die nicht-betroffenen Reaktoren von Tschernobyl lieferten trotz des GAU weiter Strom. Wenn nicht klitzekleinste Bestandteile reichen würden, um Krebs zu verursachen, weil der Mensch Strahlungsquellen nicht ausscheidet.



Ein paar Meter Erde zur Abschirmung sind für ein Endlager ein Kinderspiel, zumal je nach Strahlungsdichte auch deutlich geringere Schichten anderer Materialien reichen. Während Gammastrahlung bei Betrieb und Handhabung das am schwersten zu lösende Problem ist, weil man eben noch an die Materialien rankommen muss, wird sie bei Endlagerung quasi nebenbei erledigt. Alpha- und Betastrahler bereiten dagegen weitaus größere Probleme, denn wenn ein Endlager wird immer dann zur Bedrohung für die Umgebung, wenn Stoffe aus ihm entweichen (siehe Asse. Übrigens das bist dato erfolgreichste weil einzige ud laut Erbauer komplett sichere hochradioaktive Endlager weltweit, für alldijenigen, die "einfach eins gebaut haben wollen"). Und da schon winzige Mengen Alpha-Strahler schwerste Schäden anrichten können und obendrein auch noch vergleichsweise leicht übersehen werden können, während Gamma-Strahler erst in größeren Dosen gefährlich werden und vorher sehr deutlich auf sich aufmerksam machen, sind Alphastrahler das größere Endlagerrisiko.


----------



## BojackHorseman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Die Asse hat Salzstöcke als Endlager komplett erledigt. Es wurde angenommen, dass Salzstöcke etwa 100.000 Jahre stabil bleiben würden. Asse hat 20 Jahre durchgehalten.

Lager in Granit gäbe es nur in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg, aber die wollen das Zeug ebensowenig wie Windräder. Zumal Granit die Kosten pro Kilowattstunde Atomkraft wohl verzehnfachen würde... wenn denn der Strompreis vorher realistisch kalkuliert werden würde.

Verbundstoffe in WKA-Rotorblättern könnte man verbrennen, aber wie Du sagst, die Teile sind schwer handlich zu bekommen. Ich komme vom Land. In meiner Nachbarschaft wurde ein Windrad vom Blitz getroffen und eines der Blätter einer mittelgroßen Anlage hat es zerfetzt. Ich war wirklich überrascht, der „Stumpf“ war vielleicht zehn Meter lang, der zerstörte Rest am Boden war ziemlich genau in zwei gleich große Teile gebrochen. Natürlich mit vielen Fasersplittern, aber für so einen Sturz erstaunlich intakt. Also man mag sich gut vorstellen, wie schwierig es ist, so etwas zu Schreddern und es dann energetisch aufzurechnen.

Solaranlagen haben ein ähnliches Problem. Das Aluminium steckt in den Halteträgern. Das hochreine Silizium und die paar Gramm Kupfer, Zink und Silber hingegen sind nach heutigem Stand einfach im Überfluss vorhanden, so dass ein Recycling kontraproduktiv wäre.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Physikalisch sind Alpha- und Beta-Strahler bei korrekter Handhabung nicht sonderlich gefährlich.


Ich weiß, was Du meinst. Es geht aber nicht um Laborbedindungen oder Endlager, sondern um die Radioaktivität, die wir Menschen durch Atombombenversuche, Uranförderung, Urananreicherung und Aufarbeitung der Brennstäbe sowie durch Unfälle freigesetzt haben. Die schwirren jetzt hier rum, ziemlich viel, Fukoshima schmeißt immer noch riesige Mengen Tritium aus, die Fische aufnehmen und in die Nahrungskette kommen.

Und jetzt musst Du zwischen natürlich vorkommenden und menschengemachten Isotopen differenzieren. Die Natur ist ja nicht doof. Wir scheiden natürliche Elemente mit hoher Aktivität wie Kalium, das ewige Bananenargument, sehr schnell wieder aus. Die Verweildauer im Körper ist viel zu gering, als das statistisch etwas passiert. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Elementen, die z.B. in die Knochen eingebaut werden und dort das Knochenmark malträtieren. Darum haben Alpha-Strahler eine ca. 20-fach höhere biologische Wirkung als Beta- oder Gammastrahler
Wenn Bananen gefaehrlicher sind als Atomkraftwerke

Das sind mir Gammastrahler viel lieber als Alpha- oder Betastrahler. In Zwischen- und Endlagern ist das alles egal. Durch hinderte Meter Salz, Granit oder Lehn kommt die Strahlung nicht zum Menschen. Sie kommt es nur dann, wenn mit der nächsten Eiszeit unsere Salzstöcke in Bewegung kommen oder zukünftige Geologen in der Erde rum bohren. Es fehlt das Konzept, um Gefahren für hunderttausend Jahre zu beherrschen. Darum bin ich so entschieden gegen Uran betriebene Spaltkraftwerke.  Das ist eine riesen Schweinerei für nachfolgende Generationen, ebenso wie unsere chemischen Deponien und andere. 

Und dann gibt es Menschen, die sich freiwillig einer Radon"therapie" aussetzen und diesen homöopatischen Humbug, der mehr Körperverletzung denn Medizin ist, erdulden.

Dagegen sind die "Probleme" der Windkraftwerke künstlich aufgebauscht. Da geht es nur um Stimmungsmache. Aber so funktioniert Demokratie. Der Mensch istr einfach zu dämlich. Da demonstrieren die Menschen gegen im Prinzip saubere Müllverbtrennung und dulden in ihrer Unwissenheit Reifen verbrennungen in Zementwerken ohne jede Filterung der hochtoxischen Abgase, da klagt man gegen Windkraftwerke, weil ein ein paar minuten am Tag Schattenwurf erzeugen usw. Keine Stromleitung wird genehmigt, weil irgend ein Seppelkopf wieder klagt.


----------



## Sparanus (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Mich musst du nicht überzeugen Roti. Ich hätte auch keine Probleme neben nen Windrad zu wohnen, bau ich halt entsprechende Fenster ein falls es doch zu laut ist.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da du ausführliche Darstellungen von Fakten ohnehin ignorierst/bei deinem Tempo noch mehrere Monate zur Aufarbeitung des bereits gesagten brauchen würdest (an dieser Stelle sei erneut auf die Forenregeln verwiesen), erinnere ich daran, dass der Golf von Mexico a) einer der Zyklonreichsten Regionen der Welt ist und b) eines der am intensivsten und längsten Offshore erschlossenen Ölfördergebiete der Welt enthält.


Ihr seid am beißen und am attackieren wie Wilde, Quellen für eure anschließenden Behauptungen könnt ihr keine vorbringen.
Eine Chronik: Immer wieder Unfaelle mit Bohrinseln


----------



## Two-Face (17. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du nähere Informationen zur Abschwächung des Sturmtiefs?


Ich habe davon zum ersten mal schon vor gut 10 Jahren oder so gehört. Irgend' eine Studie aus den USA habe ich dazu mal augeschnappt, die ein User in einem anderen Thread damals gepostet hatte.
Jedenfalls wurde sowas mal wissenschaftlich in einer Form simuliert; 'ne Handvoll Windräder reicht dazu freilich nicht aus, es bräuchte einen riesigen Windpark: Windparks als Hurrikan-Bremse - wissenschaft.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Und wer weiß in 1000 Jahren noch wo die Fässer verstaut sind?
> Also diese Thematik ist doch ziemlich eindeutig, die erneuerbaren Energien sind wenn überhaupt die einzig naheliegende Lösung um langfristig den CO2 Ausstoß zu senken und die paar Vögel die bei den Windrädern sterben, bzw der Wald der dafür evtl. abgeholzt wird, stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu den Umweltschädigungen der Atomkraft oder der Kohleindustrie etc..pp.


Die können den steigenden Energiebearf aber nicht decken. Am Ende werden wir Atomkraft kaufen müßen.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die können den steigenden Energiebearf aber nicht decken. Am Ende werden wir Atomkraft kaufen müßen.



Nö. Man muss den Energiekonzernen endlich mal den Stinkefinger zeigen und ihnen das Monopol wegnehmen.


----------



## LastManStanding (17. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Ja Ja, die Blacklist. Kleinkinder stecken sich Finger in die Ohren und singen Lalalalala, "erwachsene" Menschen hingegen verbannen abweichende Meinungen aus ihrer eigenen Echokammer.
> 
> Einer meiner besten Freunde baut und wartet Windräder. Es wird dich vielleicht wundern, dass mein ältester Freund von den Dingern hingegen umstellt ist und wir zu Dritt immer rege Diskussionen darüber führen. Ich habe dich übrigens als Lügner bezeichnet, weil du behauptest Windräder müssten bei Flaute mittels Verbrennungsmotor bewegt werden. Das ist nunmal nicht nur falsch, sondern eine Lüge. Da du selbst Windräder gebaut hast, habe ich der Lüge überführt, weil du ganz sicher keinen Verbrenner in ein Windrad eingebaut hast. Btw. Ja, ich hab selbst schon ein Windrad besichtigt und bin bis oben auf das Gehäuse gestiegen.
> 
> ...



Windräder die lange Zeit nicht ans Netz angeschlossen sind, was nicht unbedingt selten Passiert nebenbei, werden über andere Wege angetrieben um Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung zu finden. vielleicht sind Hamster Wirschaftlich!? Keine Lüge wie sehr du das auch willst. Sorry.

Wir legen übriegens bei 3 Windrädern die wir Mitte 2017 Vorbereitet haben, Anfang 2020 die ersten Versorgungsleitungen. Jedoch schon Ende 1,  Anfang 2 Quartal 2018 durch Spezialisierte Firmen zum einsatzbereiten Abschluss kamen. Weil es unter anderem noch keine Genehmigung zum Anschluss ans Netz gab durch "Proteste". Lange Stillstehen dürfen sie aber nicht, aus verschiedenen Gründen.
NICHT bei Flaute das ist quatsch das implziert dann ehr Verschwörungs mist. Es gibt ausreichend andere Sonderfälle in denen sie keinen Strom einspeisen dürfen.

Nicht Wiederverwertbare Stoffe sind eben auch gleiche Problemstoffe. Die Einarbeitung in Beton ist zusätzlich ein großes Problem da es das Recyclen noch aufwendiger macht beim wieder Abbruch weil sie Teuer getrennt werden Müssen. Einfache Kunstoffe aus dem Beton könnten getrennt werden und Leichte Kunstoffe sogar wie du sicher weißt wieder Rafiniert werden. Es ist aber zu teuer.

Es gab mal ne tolle Idee; Abbruchmaterial aus Beton, Ton,.. etc werden zum Schotter oder Sand ersatz gebrochen. Dieses Schüttgut wird enorm Bindig. Besser wie Kalkbruch(Schotter z.B) oder beliebter "Weser-Sand" und günstiger ist Recycling Schüttgut auch noch. Doch immer häufiger wird es nicht mehr verbaut, wegen den großen und kleinst Kunstoffen darin. Eine weitere Trennung würde das Material extrem Teuer machen. Doch genau das tut die einzige "soweit ich weiß" Deutsche Firma die Windrad Flügel Recycled es in Beton verarbeiten. Eben deshalb verschieben wird das Problem auf Später und machen es noch Schwieriger.

Ich find Alternative Energiegewinungsmethoden prima, wirklich. Doch Bisher schieben wir die Bedenken und Probleme nur nach hinten. Was "auch" wie du es andeutest an Gesetzesvorgaben liegt.
 Wenn jemand mich als Lügner bezeichnet brauch er sich doch nicht wundern das ich in  "blockiere".
Im Ernst was bitte soll Ich davon haben hier irgendwelche Geschichten zu erzählen. Niemand kennt mich hier Privat ich kenne niemand hier Privat! Und by the way; Ich habe nichts davon zu Polarisieren weil mein Nick nurn bedeutungsloser Nick ist, und nichts was ich sage im Netz und schon gar nicht die Welt da draußen Tangiert. Nur Doof sterben sollte bitte keiner!


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die können den steigenden Energiebearf aber nicht decken. Am Ende werden wir Atomkraft kaufen müßen.



Gibts dazu irgendwelche Quellen, dass dies nicht möglich sei?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö. Man muss den Energiekonzernen endlich mal den Stinkefinger zeigen und ihnen das Monopol wegnehmen.


Ich bin für die absolute Verstaatlichung der Energieversorgung. Das nutzt Verbrauchern wie auch der Wirtschaft.




PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Gibts dazu irgendwelche Quellen, dass dies nicht möglich sei?


Sicher wäre das möglich, wenn man das ganze Land mit Windrädern und Solaranlagen zupflastert. Sinn macht es hingegen keinen, völlig unpraktikabel.
Es reicht die wage Vorstellung davon, was 40 Millionen E-Autos und zig Millionen Haushalte an Strom brauchen werden.


----------



## Sparanus (18. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Absolute Verstaatlichung naja muss nicht, die Leitungen hingegen sollten verstaatlicht werden.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Wenn am Strom kein Dritter mitverdient, wirds für alle billiger.  Außerdem:
Silicon Valley wird womöglich aufgelöst


----------



## compisucher (18. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es reicht die wage Vorstellung davon, was 40 Millionen E-Autos und zig Millionen Haushalte an Strom brauchen werden.



Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie Reaktionäre vehement den Verbleib bei Öl, Gas  und Kohle einfordern... 

Es ist für Deutschland außerordentlich unattraktiv jedes Jahr für zig Milliarden an Euros im Ausland Öl und Gas einzukaufen oder kilometertief zu buddeln, um ein wenig Steinkohle zu fördern.
Dass Braunkohle mit einem Brennwert knapp oberhalb von Holz sinnfrei ist, braucht man hoffentlich nicht zu diskutieren.

Aktuell versorgt die PV knapp 9 % des täglichen Strombedarfs in D.:
https://www.ise.fraunhofer.de/conte...le-fakten-zur-photovoltaik-in-deutschland.pdf

Nur 25% aller vorhandene Dachflächen mit PV ausgerüstet, würde ganz Deutschland mit Strom +  100 Mio. E-Fahrzeugen versorgen...^^

Das komplette Invest würde "lediglich" 25-30 Mrd. Euro kosten inkl. der dafür benötigten Fernleitungen.

JEDES Atomkraftwerk kostet heutzutage 5-10 Mrd. Euro als Neubau, liefert 2% zum täglichen Strombedarf und kostet beim Abbau noch mal 0,5-3,5 Mrd. Euro in D.
Näheres hierzu unter Wirtschaftlichkeit hier:
Kernkraftwerk – Wikipedia

Ich spreche hier nicht Themen wir Nachhaltigkeit oder sonstige "grüne" Schlagwörter an, PV ist schlichtweg in der Massenanwendung günstiger/wirtschaftlicher als alle fossilen oder kerntechnischen Brennstoffe... 

Wenn das Wirtschaftlichkeitsthema nicht einmal anspricht, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Die Produzieren aber nachts nichts. Und welche Regelungen schlägst du vor? Der Staat schenkt den Hausbesitzern Solarzellen?


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Absolute Verstaatlichung naja muss nicht, die Leitungen hingegen sollten verstaatlicht werden.



Es gibt Dinge, die einfach nicht kommerzialisiert werden dürfen. Wie eben Energie, Wohnraum, Trinkwasser oder Gesundheit.
Alles muss bezahlbar bleiben und das erreicht man meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn man aufhört, damit Geld verdienen zu wollen.


----------



## compisucher (18. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die Produzieren aber nachts nichts. Und welche Regelungen schlägst du vor? Der Staat schenkt den Hausbesitzern Solarzellen?



Na ja, wenn jetzt schon verabschiedet ist, dass jeder, der von einer Ölheizung in was Moderneres mit 40% subventioniert wird, könnte man sich ja eine ähnliche Lösung vorstellen.

Für ein EFH kostet eine PV inkl. Batterie zur Nachtaufladung eines PKWs deutlich unter 20.000 € netto.

Z. B. (wahllos aus dem Netz gegriffen): AllinOnePV 3-Phasen Hybrid 9,9 kWp mit 14,4kWh Pylontech LiFePO4 Hochvolt Speicher - GreenAkku - Photovoltaik, Solaranlagen, Batterie, Akkus Shop

Macht man eben 1/3 Staatsbeteiligung und der Häuslebesitzer hat sein Leben lang mehr oder weniger kostenlos Strom für 12.000 € Invest - klingt verlockend, oder?

Ist in 10-15 Jahren amortisiert und hält locker 25 Jahre...


Und stimmt, in der Nacht ist die Sonne aus.

Im Kleinen sind nette Batteriepacks (siehe oben) möglich, im Großen (für ganze Städte) wären Überlegungen z. B. in Richtung Pumpspeicherwerken denkbar.

Die Retentionsflächen werden Dank Klimawandel eh immer weniger in Zukunft genutzt werden können...


----------



## Sparanus (18. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, die einfach nicht kommerzialisiert werden dürfen. Wie eben Energie, Wohnraum, Trinkwasser oder Gesundheit.
> Alles muss bezahlbar bleiben und das erreicht man meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn man aufhört, damit Geld verdienen zu wollen.


Nein es kommt auf das Maß an.
Trinkwasser und Gesundheit kauf ich, das andere nein da darf man in Maßen verdienen.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein es kommt auf das Maß an.
> Trinkwasser und Gesundheit kauf ich, das andere nein da darf man in Maßen verdienen.



Warum zahlen wir dann Höchstpreise für Strom obwohl Strom durch die neuerbaren Energien sehr günstig geworden ist?
Warum zahlen wir für Medikamente deutlich mehr als andere Staaten in Europa?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn jetzt schon verabschiedet ist, dass jeder, der von einer Ölheizung in was Moderneres mit 40% subventioniert wird, könnte man sich ja eine ähnliche Lösung vorstellen.
> 
> Für ein EFH kostet eine PV inkl. Batterie zur Nachtaufladung eines PKWs deutlich unter 20.000 € netto.
> 
> ...


Die wurden ja eine Zeit lang stark subventioniert und das Ergebnis war halt, daß sich die Bönzlein vom Steuerzahler ihre PV-Anlagen bezahlen lassen konnten und dann noch kostenlos Strom bekamen. Scheinbar hat das nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis geführt. Das tut es nie, wenn man denen was in den Rachen schiebt. Da kommt nie was zurück, außer ne Stimme, siehe Steuerreform 2000.


----------



## Sparanus (18. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum zahlen wir dann Höchstpreise für Strom obwohl Strom durch die neuerbaren Energien sehr günstig geworden ist?
> Warum zahlen wir für Medikamente deutlich mehr als andere Staaten in Europa?


Ähm ja guck dir den Anteil der Gebühren an, so teuer ist der Strom auch nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (19. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum zahlen wir dann Höchstpreise für Strom obwohl Strom durch die neuerbaren Energien sehr günstig geworden ist?
> Warum zahlen wir für Medikamente deutlich mehr als andere Staaten in Europa?



Weil der deutsche Michel nicht auf die Straße geht,

uns geht es einfach zu gut.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Also, von dem Artikel habe ich mir mehr erwartet.

Die Zukunft ist nix fuer Kinderhasser


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe davon zum ersten mal schon vor gut 10 Jahren oder so gehört. Irgend' eine Studie aus den USA habe ich dazu mal augeschnappt, die ein User in einem anderen Thread damals gepostet hatte.
> Jedenfalls wurde sowas mal wissenschaftlich in einer Form simuliert; 'ne Handvoll Windräder reicht dazu freilich nicht aus, es bräuchte einen riesigen Windpark: Windparks als Hurrikan-Bremse - wissenschaft.de



Thx. Scheint "nur" die Selbstverstärkung tropischer Hurrikane zu stören, aber nicht Windfelder als solche. Also eigentlich eine geile Maßnahme gegen zunehmende Wetterextreme im Zuge des Klimawandels.




BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Die Asse hat Salzstöcke als Endlager komplett erledigt. Es wurde angenommen, dass Salzstöcke etwa 100.000 Jahre stabil bleiben würden. Asse hat 20 Jahre durchgehalten.



So klar ist das leider nicht abgegerenzt. Die einen haben Salzstöcke (oder zumindest die meisten) schon vorher wegen solcher Möglichkeiten ausgeschlossen, viele, insbesondere unsere geschätzte Union, halten sie trotzdem weiterhin für eine gute Idee.



> Lager in Granit gäbe es nur in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg, aber die wollen das Zeug ebensowenig wie Windräder. Zumal Granit die Kosten pro Kilowattstunde Atomkraft wohl verzehnfachen würde... wenn denn der Strompreis vorher realistisch kalkuliert werden würde.



Jede Lagerung würde, wenn man sie voll einpreist, den Strom zehn bis hundertmal teurer machen (und dabei ist Atomstrom heute schon der teuerste). Aber in Deutschland werden solche Kosten ja bereitwillig vom Steuerzahler übernommen 



> Verbundstoffe in WKA-Rotorblättern könnte man verbrennen, aber wie Du sagst, die Teile sind schwer handlich zu bekommen. Ich komme vom Land. In meiner Nachbarschaft wurde ein Windrad vom Blitz getroffen und eines der Blätter einer mittelgroßen Anlage hat es zerfetzt. Ich war wirklich überrascht, der „Stumpf“ war vielleicht zehn Meter lang, der zerstörte Rest am Boden war ziemlich genau in zwei gleich große Teile gebrochen. Natürlich mit vielen Fasersplittern, aber für so einen Sturz erstaunlich intakt. Also man mag sich gut vorstellen, wie schwierig es ist, so etwas zu Schreddern und es dann energetisch aufzurechnen.



Die Dinger sind gebaut, um Zäh zu sein und sie sind, gemessen an ihrer Größe, leicht. Es mag imposant aussehen, wenn so ein riesiger Flügel aus 150 m Nabenhöhe runterkommt, aber letztlich ist es auch nur ein ausdrücklich selbsttragendes Plastikteil, dass das 1,5 fache seiner Länge gefallen ist. Und das meist noch auf weichen Erdboden. Ganz anders sieht das aus, wenn man GFK punktuell belastet, das lässt sich mit einem großen Schredder relativ gut zerbröseln. Einzig der Transport könnte ein Thema werden - noch passen Rotorblätter auf Tieflader, aber die zur WKA zu bekommen ist bereits ein Kostenfaktor. Den gleichen, mit der Größe weiter steigenden Aufwand auch beim Abbau zu haben, wäre ein einzuplanender Kostenfaktor. Das gilt aber letztlich auch für andere große Kraftwerksanlagen. Nur über die Lebensdauer von Windräder sollte man mal nachdenken. Heute werden die afaik auf 20-30 Jahre ausgelegt, also deutlich weniger als ein Kohlekraftwerk. Es sollte technisch eigentlich aber kein Problem sein, die Zahl deutlich zu steigern.




> Solaranlagen haben ein ähnliches Problem. Das Aluminium steckt in den Halteträgern. Das hochreine Silizium und die paar Gramm Kupfer, Zink und Silber hingegen sind nach heutigem Stand einfach im Überfluss vorhanden, so dass ein Recycling kontraproduktiv wäre.



Jup, Halbleiter kann man nicht effizient recyclen. Viele wertvolle Materialien sind das letztlich in einer geringeren Dichte drin als in dem Erz, aus dem sie mal gewonnen wurden. Ich wäre dafür, sowas sortiert auf Halden zu lagern - die Umhüllungen kann man meist gut recyclen und der am Ende rausrieselnde Siliziumschrott ist in ein einigen Jahrzehnten, wenn höherkonzentrierte, natürliche Lager erschöpft sind, ein interessen Grundlage für "Neu"gewinnung der Rohstoffe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe davon zum ersten mal schon vor gut 10 Jahren oder so gehört. Irgend' eine Studie aus den USA habe ich dazu mal augeschnappt, die ein User in einem anderen Thread damals gepostet hatte.
> Jedenfalls wurde sowas mal wissenschaftlich in einer Form simuliert; 'ne Handvoll Windräder reicht dazu freilich nicht aus, es bräuchte einen riesigen Windpark: Windparks als Hurrikan-Bremse - wissenschaft.de



Thx. Scheint "nur" die Selbstverstärkung tropischer Hurrikane zu stören, aber nicht Windfelder als solche. Also eigentlich eine geile Maßnahme gegen zunehmende Wetterextreme im Zuge des Klimawandels.




BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Die Asse hat Salzstöcke als Endlager komplett erledigt. Es wurde angenommen, dass Salzstöcke etwa 100.000 Jahre stabil bleiben würden. Asse hat 20 Jahre durchgehalten.



So klar ist das leider nicht abgegerenzt. Die einen haben Salzstöcke (oder zumindest die meisten) schon vorher wegen solcher Möglichkeiten ausgeschlossen, viele, insbesondere unsere geschätzte Union, halten sie trotzdem weiterhin für eine gute Idee.



> Lager in Granit gäbe es nur in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg, aber die wollen das Zeug ebensowenig wie Windräder. Zumal Granit die Kosten pro Kilowattstunde Atomkraft wohl verzehnfachen würde... wenn denn der Strompreis vorher realistisch kalkuliert werden würde.



Jede Lagerung würde, wenn man sie voll einpreist, den Strom zehn bis hundertmal teurer machen (und dabei ist Atomstrom heute schon der teuerste). Aber in Deutschland werden solche Kosten ja bereitwillig vom Steuerzahler übernommen 



> Verbundstoffe in WKA-Rotorblättern könnte man verbrennen, aber wie Du sagst, die Teile sind schwer handlich zu bekommen. Ich komme vom Land. In meiner Nachbarschaft wurde ein Windrad vom Blitz getroffen und eines der Blätter einer mittelgroßen Anlage hat es zerfetzt. Ich war wirklich überrascht, der „Stumpf“ war vielleicht zehn Meter lang, der zerstörte Rest am Boden war ziemlich genau in zwei gleich große Teile gebrochen. Natürlich mit vielen Fasersplittern, aber für so einen Sturz erstaunlich intakt. Also man mag sich gut vorstellen, wie schwierig es ist, so etwas zu Schreddern und es dann energetisch aufzurechnen.



Die Dinger sind gebaut, um Zäh zu sein und sie sind, gemessen an ihrer Größe, leicht. Es mag imposant aussehen, wenn so ein riesiger Flügel aus 150 m Nabenhöhe runterkommt, aber letztlich ist es auch nur ein ausdrücklich selbsttragendes Plastikteil, dass das 1,5 fache seiner Länge gefallen ist. Und das meist noch auf weichen Erdboden. Ganz anders sieht das aus, wenn man GFK punktuell belastet, das lässt sich mit einem großen Schredder relativ gut zerbröseln. Einzig der Transport könnte ein Thema werden - noch passen Rotorblätter auf Tieflader, aber die zur WKA zu bekommen ist bereits ein Kostenfaktor. Den gleichen, mit der Größe weiter steigenden Aufwand auch beim Abbau zu haben, wäre ein einzuplanender Kostenfaktor. Das gilt aber letztlich auch für andere große Kraftwerksanlagen. Nur über die Lebensdauer von Windräder sollte man mal nachdenken. Heute werden die afaik auf 20-30 Jahre ausgelegt, also deutlich weniger als ein Kohlekraftwerk. Es sollte technisch eigentlich aber kein Problem sein, die Zahl deutlich zu steigern.




> Solaranlagen haben ein ähnliches Problem. Das Aluminium steckt in den Halteträgern. Das hochreine Silizium und die paar Gramm Kupfer, Zink und Silber hingegen sind nach heutigem Stand einfach im Überfluss vorhanden, so dass ein Recycling kontraproduktiv wäre.



Jup, Halbleiter kann man nicht effizient recyclen. Viele wertvolle Materialien sind das letztlich in einer geringeren Dichte drin als in dem Erz, aus dem sie mal gewonnen wurden. Ich wäre dafür, sowas sortiert auf Halden zu lagern - die Umhüllungen kann man meist gut recyclen und der am Ende rausrieselnde Siliziumschrott ist in ein einigen Jahrzehnten, wenn höherkonzentrierte, natürliche Lager erschöpft sind, ein interessen Grundlage für "Neu"gewinnung der Rohstoffe.


----------



## Alreech (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grÃ¼n?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jede Lagerung würde, wenn man sie voll einpreist, den Strom zehn bis hundertmal teurer machen (und dabei ist Atomstrom heute schon der teuerste). Aber in Deutschland werden solche Kosten ja bereitwillig vom Steuerzahler übernommen .


Warum soll die Einlagerung von radiokativen Müll den Strom hundertmal teuer machen ?
Die Endlagerung von "normalen Gifmüll" wird auch vom Erzeuger bezahlt, nicht vom Steuerzahler. 
Weltgroesste Untertage-Giftmuell-Deponie - Die dunkle Seite des "Monte Kali"


----------



## Metaltyp (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grün?*

Im Bestfall zahlt der für die Entsorgung, der den Müll erzeugt. Im Kleinen wie im Großen.
Die Lagerung von Atommüll ist grundsätzlich ein Fass ohne Boden! Die Lagerfläche muss (wenn sie den mal gefunden wurde) immer bewacht, regelmäßig überprüft, stetig erweitert werden. Zumal ein "Endlager" nur ein Euphemismus für "wir lassen das da wider besseren Wissens liechen" ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ist Windenergie grÃ¼n?*



Alreech schrieb:


> Warum soll die Einlagerung von radiokativen Müll den Strom hundertmal teuer machen ?



Warum schreibe ich wohl "wenn man si voll einpreist"?
Es gibt fragen, auf die die Antwort so naheliegend wäre, dass man sie gar nicht erst stellen sollte.


----------

